# Glossybox October 2013 (Spoilers!)



## evildrporkchop (Sep 24, 2013)

A collaboration box this month! This is what GB does best, so I'm excited for it. They're teaming up with Byrdie, which is WhoWhatWear's beauty-centric blog. I can't wait for spoilers and hoping for some luxe, higher end brands.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A collaboration box this month! This is what GB does best, so I'm excited for it. They're teaming up with Byrdie, which is WhoWhatWear's beauty-centric blog. I can't wait for spoilers and hoping for some luxe, higher end brands.






I was JUST thinking about how much I am looking forward to October's Glossybox!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was JUST thinking about how much I am looking forward to October's Glossybox!  

I should be looking forward to my September box finally arriving. Ha!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was JUST thinking about how much I am looking forward to October's Glossybox!  

I should be looking forward to my September box finally arriving. Ha!

Seriously!  Before October comes, right?  I'm suppose to get mine either today or tomorrow.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm beyond excited for this box and my September hasn't even arrived.


----------



## alliemarie (Sep 24, 2013)

So excited! If I resubscribe now, will I receive another September box? I don't need that lol.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited! If I resubscribe now, will I receive another September box? I don't need that lol.

I believe so, it won't be optional to purchase the October box until the e-mail goes out and all of the Septembers have shipped.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## alliemarie (Sep 25, 2013)

> I believe so, it won't be optional to purchase the October box until the e-mail goes out and all of the Septembers have shipped.


 Thanks, that's what I thought. I can wait!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2013)

the best thing about GB is because they ship so late you can sign up in like the middle of the month after all the sneak peaks and there will still be boxes left &gt;.&gt;


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 25, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Sakura83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the best thing about GB is because they ship so late you can sign up in like the middle of the month after all the sneak peaks and there will still be boxes left &gt;.&gt;

Aint that the truth lol, I'm really excited to see what Byrdie and Glossybox has in store for us in October, can't wait to see some sneak peaks!

Updates please!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm carefully watching for updates. I cut GB out because I needed to weed through the samples I have, but the Byrdie box intrigues me and their curated boxes are usually awesome.


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Updates !!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow I think this will be the month that I use my Glossydots!  I unsubbed from GB after June and have not been interested enough in a box to cash them in!  But the curated boxes are usually the best and it is my birthday month so win win!


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I never got shipping info on my blast from the past box, but it says it's shipped. My anticipation for this box makes up for my disappointment though. I'm gifting this to my best friend when it's available!!!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the best thing about GB is because they ship so late you can sign up in like the middle of the month after all the sneak peaks and there will still be boxes left &gt;.&gt;
So true! I cancel and resub after I see if I want the box or not, although I've purchased most of them =). I use ebates and try to get a promo code that way I can justify it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 29, 2013)

Can't wait for a spoiler pic! The collaboration boxes are always the best!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 30, 2013)

Updates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Did anyone see this from Katherine Power, the Creative Director/ Co-Founder of WhoWhatWear.com online? This was posted on her instagram in July! 

_"My @Byrdiebeauty glossy box just arrived with a bunch of @brittaboutaleb favorite products! Have you checked out BYRDIE.com yet?"_

( I hope this is an idea of what we're getting for October ! )








Spoiler







Retrieved from: http://www.katherinepower.com/post/56919221218/my-byrdiebeauty-glossy-box-just-arrived-with-a

*Update: Found out that this was a very limited VIP box (as indicated on instagram by byrdiebeauty) but they had mentioned that they have "big plans for Glossybox_US in October" - Can't wait to see what that is!*

*If the Oct Glossybox/Byrdie collab is even remotely similar to this box, I'll be extremely excited! ...*crosses fingers**

_The above box contents are as follows: _

The Kate Somerville product on the top left looks like the *DermalQuench Liquid Liftâ„¢ Advanced Wrinkle Treatment with HydraFillâ„¢ *(Seen advertised on Byrdie.com)

_Retail: $95 for Full Size 2.5 oz_

http://www.katesomerville.com/dermalquench-liquid-lift-advanced-wrinkle-treatment/

*Obsessive Compulsive LipTars* (Also advertised on Byrdie.com)

_Retail: $18 for Full Size 0.33 oz on Sephora_

http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-P376506?skuId=1455260&amp;icid2=ObsessiveCompulsive_LipTars_Carousel_P376506_image&amp;om_mmc=aff-linkshare-redirect-25ZRSXYPVYg&amp;c3ch=Linkshare&amp;c3nid=25ZRSXYPVYg

*Kevyn Aucoin Loose Shimmery Shadow*

_Retail: $29 for Net Wt 2.3g _

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Kevyn-Aucoin-Shimmer-Shadow-Amethyst-Kevyn-Aucoin/prod82340056_cat399701_cat000001_/;jsessionid=53313A5B7893032DC411D1F1DBF0E199?isEditorial=false&amp;index=30&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat399701

*Fresh Sugar Advance Therapy Lip Treatment *

_Retail: $25 for 0.15oz_

http://www.sephora.com/sugar-advanced-therapy-lip-treatment-P302103?icid2=Fresh_Sugar_Top_CAROUSEL_P302103_image

*Giorgio Armani Lipstick? *

_Retail: $32-$34 dollars for full size_

*Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara*

_Retail: $30 Full Size_

http://www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-armani_us-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=A333&amp;bookmark=38907

*O.P.I Nail Laquer*

_Retail : $8 for Full size 0.5 fl oz_

*Philip B Maui Wowie Volumizing Thickening Beach Mist*

_Retail: $22 for Full Size_

http://www.philipb.com/maui-wowie-beach-mist-p-1934.html

Overall retail value of this particular VIP box: $227


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 1, 2013)

GB has pictures of the Byrdie box all over their site and FB page now. No spoilers yet though. I couldn't help it and gifted myself an extra box. I was still able to apply the code LIP for the Malin + Goetz lip balm. I'd better get it.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 1, 2013)

> GB has pictures of the Byrdie box all over their site and FB page now. No spoilers yet though.Â I couldn't help it and gifted myself an extra box. I was still able to apply the code LIP for the Malin + Goetz lip balm. I'd better get it.


 Thanks for letting us know that the "lip" coupon code still works, that and thee ebates code were enough to get me to resub for this month. I know the box that was posted was a limited VIP box and not the one we're getting but I'm still really hoping we get the Fresh sugar lip treatment, I adore that stuff but hate the price tag.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know there is no way we are getting all those amazing items lol but if we received even a few of these items I would be over the moon!!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 1, 2013)

I would love to try a lip tar. I hear all about them but never have the nerve to go buy one myself.


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 2, 2013)

> I would love to try a lip tar. I hear all about them but never have the nerve to go buy one myself.


 Me too! I have a few of the kits in my sephora "loves" but have never e added one to my cart!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2013)

If a discount code comes up, then I'm totally in!! I took a GB hiatus but I'm a huge fan of their collaborative boxes.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks interesting, I have been avoiding GB for a few months now since there last collabo. But I love all the collabo boxes!! I may try and wait for a discount code to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But most likely will sign up since my Birthday is this month. An extra box of goodies never hurts!


----------



## Delicia (Oct 2, 2013)

I have enough for a free box but it won't let me redeem? Do you have to have an ongoing subscription as mine finished last month?

Oooh for a code right now!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my Sept box, tracking says it was delivered today!  Hope it's on my door step when I get home.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks interesting, I have been avoiding GB for a few months now since there last collabo. But I love all the collabo boxes!! I may try and wait for a discount code to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But most likely will sign up since my Birthday is this month. An extra box of goodies never hurts!
Ditto to all of this! Yay for October birthdays!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 3, 2013)

Updates! I would love the lip tar also and would be over the moon if it was included. I can't wait for spoilers! This is my favorite month of the year! So much great food and oh the weather!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 3, 2013)

wahhh update me!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning to unsubscribe after getting my October box, but they always have such fabulous collabs!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 3, 2013)

This is will be the first collab box for me, and from the looks of things it's got potential to be amazing! If they sent us ANYTHING from OCC I'd be super happy. I have a few lip tars and I love them, plus you can never have too many since you can mix them and have endless color possibilities, but I've never tried their tinted moisturizers or polishes, so that would be fun too.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 3, 2013)

Updates !!


----------



## LitlKhan (Oct 3, 2013)

Um, tell me how that works out for you, because I unsubbed in July and they are telling me that since I don't have an active subscription, I can't redeem my Glossydots. So what, that means that I can only use my Glossydots for double boxes? Because if I recall correctly, GB always makes a point of charging us ASAP in the month. Way to go for customer loyalty.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Khanin Yu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um, tell me how that works out for you, because I unsubbed in July and they are telling me that since I don't have an active subscription, I can't redeem my Glossydots. So what, that means that I can only use my Glossydots for double boxes? Because if I recall correctly, GB always makes a point of charging us ASAP in the month. Way to go for customer loyalty. 

they do charge way early. The stuff in the boxes for me is awesome but some of these stories about cs and policies has me a little nervous about staying with them.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Khanin Yu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um, tell me how that works out for you, because I unsubbed in July and they are telling me that since I don't have an active subscription, I can't redeem my Glossydots. So what, that means that I can only use my Glossydots for double boxes? Because if I recall correctly, GB always makes a point of charging us ASAP in the month. Way to go for customer loyalty.

You can resubscribe for a monthly box &amp; pay with your Glossydots-  just remember to cancel after you receive your October box - before they charge for November.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## LitlKhan (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can resubscribe for a monthly box &amp; pay with your Glossydots-  just remember to cancel after you receive your October box - before they charge for November.  Hope this helps!!

I tried that initially, but there was no place to choose a "pay with Glossydots" option, only the normal billing page. So I emailed Glossybox CS and they replied that I couldn't use my Glossydots without an active subscription. I went onto the Glossybox facebook page to complain and got a good response there. They helped me out and just credited my Glossydots towards a free box without requiring a subscription- so right now on my account page it shows that I have been deducted 1000 Glossydots "reserved for free box". We will see if it actually gets shipped to me (the CS rep says it should deliver between 10/25 and 11/7, but what do we know..?)


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2013)

> I tried that initially, but there was no place to choose a "pay with Glossydots" option, only the normal billing page. So I emailed Glossybox CS and they replied that I couldn't use my Glossydots without an active subscription. I went onto the Glossybox facebook page to complain and got a good response there. They helped me out and just credited my Glossydots towards a free box without requiring a subscription- so right now on my account page it shows that I have been deducted 1000 Glossydots "reserved for free box". We will see if it actually gets shipped to me (the CS rep says it should deliver betweenÂ 10/25 and 11/7, but what do we know..?)


 So glad you figured out a way to use your dots- it really makes no sense that u can't use them w/o an active sub- one of those things I will never understand


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 3, 2013)

Ermagerd!!!! Should I be shocked that I just got an email that my October Glossybox just shipped or is this just an evil ploy to get my hopes up before crushing them?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ermagerd!!!! Should I be shocked that I just got an email that my October Glossybox just shipped or is this just an evil ploy to get my hopes up before crushing them?

What is the SKU? It always has the month and year of the box, so if it doesn't say G.2013.10.S in your shipping confirmation then it's not the October box.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

What is the SKU? It always has the month and year of the box, so if it doesn't say G.2013.10.S in your shipping confirmation then it's not the October box.


See I knew it was too good to be true, the weird thing is that I didn't sign up for the box until 9-28, and my account says october, but sure enough the email sent confirmed it was indeed the september box. *Hope crushed*


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 3, 2013)

Updates! I'm dying for spoilers on this. I love the collab boxes.


----------



## pride (Oct 4, 2013)

FYI for others who want to use their dots for a free box while not currently subscribed: you can't make a new sub with glossydots, but you can pay to reactivate an old sub with them. At least that's how it was for me a few months back.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 4, 2013)

I sent them an e-mail after closing my account and requested that I use 2000 glossydots for free boxes.  They said that they could do that and deducted them from my account, but said that I would not get shipping notifications or surveys for the free boxes.  I did receive my Glossybox a few days ago for September, so they did in fact follow through, though I had no idea, no tracking anything about when it might come.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 4, 2013)

Speaking of glossydots, does anyone know how it works for people subbed 3/6/12 months? I can't seem to figure out how to apply that for maybe ordering gift boxes which would be perfect for some upcoming birthdays....


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this box since I don't want to use a single thing from my September box. I will however, use the box! lol


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 5, 2013)

Updates!  Looking forward to seeing what's in this box. If I like it, maybe I'll re-sub when there's a discount available.


----------



## briyes1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Updates!  So excited,.....


----------



## midoridiva (Oct 6, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## amymballou (Oct 6, 2013)

Speaking of glossydots, does anyone know if you can use them before you get to a thousand. I have 980 and was wondering if I could go ahead and use them even if I had to pay a dollar. If so how much are say like 10 glossydots worth value wise?


----------



## LitlKhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amymballou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of glossydots, does anyone know if you can use them before you get to a thousand. I have 980 and was wondering if I could go ahead and use them even if I had to pay a dollar. If so how much are say like 10 glossydots worth value wise?

I really doubt that Glossybox would go out of their way to accommodate an offer like that. Considering they stand to gain $21 on another box for you to reach 1000 points versus some smaller monetary amount that you think 10 dots are worth, especially if you are going to offer a dollar. They are in the business to make money, and it was hard enough for me to convince them to apply my Glossydots without resubscribing.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amymballou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of glossydots, does anyone know if you can use them before you get to a thousand. I have 980 and was wondering if I could go ahead and use them even if I had to pay a dollar. If so how much are say like 10 glossydots worth value wise?

I wasn't able to.



I was at 990, and I still had to wait for the next month. Like LitlKhan said, it's another $21 for them!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 6, 2013)

October is here~

Pumpkins are here~

Hayrides, fright fest, zombies are here~

Yay yay yay~!

I am so full of happy right now~

I just want to skip and frolic and send BEAMS OF HAPPY TO EVERYONE!!!!!

But I'm also sleep deprived and on medication. I'll probably be a pool of EXTREME DEPRESSION when I"m feeling better!!!!

I HOPE I GET MAIL SOON! YAY OCTROBERTRON!!!!!!

Thank goodness for the spelling check.


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 6, 2013)

how is it there hasn't even been one spoiler yet?!?! I just want to know one item. REALLY, I want to know them all, but I'm shocked there hasn't been one yet


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how is it there hasn't even been one spoiler yet?!?! I just want to know one item. REALLY, I want to know them all, but I'm shocked there hasn't been one yet

I know, right?? Usually their on the ball the first of the month!


----------



## amymballou (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't mean it like that I was just curious how much glossydots were worth, and if you could use them before you got to a thousand. I wouldn't offer a dollar, I was just using an example....wasn't being literal. Anyways, thank you Cheshirecookie for answering my question that's all I really wanted to know.


----------



## LitlKhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amymballou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't mean it like that I was just curious how much glossydots were worth, and if you could use them before you got to a thousand. I wouldn't offer a dollar, I was just using an example....wasn't being literal. Anyways, thank you Cheshirecookie for answering my question that's all I really wanted to know.

I know that, and I'm saying that even if you offered $21 Glossybox would probably still be assholes and insist on you buying the box just so they can torture you by making you wait and deal with their CS, lol


----------



## amymballou (Oct 6, 2013)

Ahh I get what your saying. True True, this seems to be a trend lately. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

I so thought I was going to buy this collab box- I decided to go for the blush mystery box after seeing the 2 spoilers... I'm excited for you gals though- I'm sure the brydie box is going to rock!!


----------



## Delicia (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent them an e-mail after closing my account and requested that I use 2000 glossydots for free boxes.  They said that they could do that and deducted them from my account, but said that I would not get shipping notifications or surveys for the free boxes.  I did receive my Glossybox a few days ago for September, so they did in fact follow through, though I had no idea, no tracking anything about when it might come.


I did this too, but no reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LitlKhan (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I did this too, but no reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Try the Glossybox FB page to get on their radar perhaps. It worked for me despite CS initially rejecting my request.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I so thought I was going to buy this collab box- I decided to go for the blush mystery box after seeing the 2 spoilers... I'm excited for you gals though- I'm sure the brydie box is going to rock!!

Oooh, I'm so tempted to drop this and try the blush box too. Please let us know how you like it


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 7, 2013)

I tried Blush for three months and liked it. You get lots of full-size items, and they carry some interesting brands. It's a really great value for $25, far better than $21 for month-to-month Glossybox.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm...I am really torn. I LOVED the collab box with the fashion designer (forget her name) despite all the controversy surrounding it and the nail polish. Anyway, the only thing I'd really love out of the VIP box (which I'm guessing is from the UK) would be the lip tar. Really, nothing else appeals to me. Since the lip tar sells for $18 itself (which is about what I'd pay for the box after using ebates along with the LIP code) I'm trying to decide if it is worth it to me to take a chance? On the one hand, there is no guarantee lip tar will be in the boxes and no guarantee it will be a color I'd like. Plus, I'm getting burnt out on samples because I have soooo many of them I don't want in a box and I'm having trouble trading them. On the other hand, lots of free stuff is tempting no matter what. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I am really torn. I LOVED the collab box with the fashion designer (forget her name) despite all the controversy surrounding it and the nail polish. 

Dallas Shaw, but she's not a fashion designer, she's a blogger who does some fashion illustration.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this box will not be the same as that awesome VIP box from the UK with the lip tar. I wouldn't even set my expectations that high. I feel like that picture is going to have people expecting a box like that and I highly doubt it will be that good for $21. The collab boxes are always my favorite so I'm excited to see what they throw my way!

Crossing my fingers for skincare or makeup. I don't need hair products at all.


----------



## Brittann (Oct 8, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sneak peek just emailed!!!! I'm THRILLED! Whole box paid for itself with one item! I'm not going to do a spoiler because for some reason the spoiler box is missing!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh no!!! Just got an email with an item that I seriously LOVE! By far my favorite mascara...I think I'm going to have to go ahead and subscribe. Anyone know of any discount codes?


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Sneak peek just emailed!!!! I'm THRILLED! Whole box paid for itself with one item! I'm not going to do a spoiler because for some reason the spoiler box is missing!


 I agree! Resubscribed based on spoiler!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 8, 2013)

Screenshot of my spoiler email:



Spoiler


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Oh no!!! Just got an email with an item that I seriously LOVE! By far my favorite mascara...I think I'm going to have to go ahead and subscribe. Anyone know of any discount codes?


 I used LIP to get a free Malin and Goetz lip product.


----------



## smichelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Ugh! I'm so upset I want this box just for the spoiler I just saw but I don't know if I will be able to afford it this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope there is a code..if anyone finds a code plz plz let me know!!!


----------



## pride (Oct 8, 2013)

Is the 

lights, camera, flashes
much better than the 

lights, camera, lashes
? I have the latter and I don't really like it. This is definitely good value, but I have SO much of this product already. 

So many minis and 3 unopened full size tubes.
Haha sorry for all the spoiler boxes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ugh, I just order the October Box!  I'm excited, but I this makes my fifth sub box!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, I just order the October Box!  I'm excited, but I this makes my fifth sub box!  

So did I! 

I couldn't help it...but I did cancel my Ipsy last month so in my head it was like well you didn't get Ipsy so that $10.00 plus $2.75 that you will be getting from eBates then I guess you can get it.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used LIP to get a free Malin and Goetz lip product.

THANK YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 8, 2013)

yessss! I am so getting this box!!!! Darn it Glossybox! lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 8, 2013)

I am okay with the spoiler but I will probably put it on my trade list because there are only two types of mascara that I will ever use. I love me some Benefit They're Real and LancÃ´me Hypnose... I really want an OCC lip tar because I saw that VIP box but I know that is most likely not happening. Boo hiss.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, GB has managed to suck me in once again.  I canceled back in June and never looked back, well, maybe I looked back a little, but now I must have the October box!  Their collab boxes are always my favorite and I really like that spoiler!  Never mind that I need mascara like I need a hole in the head




 

ETA: The code LIP for the free lip balm still works until the 12th.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Updates! Excited about the spoiler though


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 8, 2013)

Well...I made it one month without GB!! I did a month to month plan so I could get this box...used ebates and the code for the lip balm so I think it's worth it! I know a lot of people are over mascara in subs at the moment, but I could really use a new full size tube!!! Worth it for me!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I am okay with the spoiler but I will probably put it on my trade list because there are only two types of mascara that I will ever use. I love me some Benefit They're Real and LancÃ´me Hypnose... I really want an OCC lip tar because I saw that VIP box but I know that is most likely not happening. Boo hiss.


 I'm with you on the spoiler as well. It's gonna go on my trade list. Can't wear BeneFit mascara (allergic to it) and my best to go mascara is Lancome Hypnose Doll Mascara.


----------



## klg534 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am excited about this, hoping the rest of the spoilers are also great products. Even If I dont NEED more of the spoiler item, I wouldnt mind it. May purchase a few of these boxes for xmas gifts so I hope they show us another spoiler or two so I can decide. With ebates its a nice (prewrapped!) gift for only $12.25


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 8, 2013)

yay!! i signed up for only $12.75  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> might have to get another one for my lil sis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 8, 2013)

I just resubscribed as well! All the talk about Christmas presents made me realize how amazing these subs are for gifting. Thank you, enablers!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 8, 2013)

How did u get the box for 12.75?? Is it buying a gift on current sub &amp; using ebates? For $12.75 this is soooo worth it!! Lucky u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How did u get the box for 12.75?? Is it buying a gift on current sub &amp; using ebates? For $12.75 this is soooo worth it!! Lucky u





Sorry $12.25; they had a gifting option for me so I used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $15 + ebates = my final total of $12.25


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

I wouldn't be excited about the spoiler because I have SO much of that particular type of product, but I love the brand and have never tried theirs so I'm still excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sensing a pattern here where every GB collaboration box has to include  Tarte. Not that I mind. I like Tarte, but not enough to buy any of their products, so if GB wants to keep sending them to me then by all means.

Man Repeller - Glamazon lipstick

Dallas Shaw - Complexion Enhancing lipstick

Byrdie - Lights, Camera, Flashes


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 8, 2013)

Do we think there will be another spoiler by the time they start shipping.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 8, 2013)

There should be another one released next week if not earlier. GB typically reveals two of the five products.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2013)

Since the title of this thread includes (Spoilers), I don't think using spoiler tags is necessary. I am so excited for the Tarte mascara, I love the brand so much!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am okay with the spoiler but I will probably put it on my trade list because there are only two types of mascara that I will ever use. I love me some Benefit They're Real and LancÃ´me Hypnose... I really want an OCC lip tar because I saw that VIP box but I know that is most likely not happening. Boo hiss.

A girl after my own lash-heart! These are my two FAVS, too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 8, 2013)

> A girl after my own lash-heart! These are my two FAVS, too!


 I can't live without these mascaras. Easily categorized as Holy Grail items for me.


----------



## Animezing (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmm...I don't know if I should get this (for the mascara) to add into my Secret Santa's box...What do you guys think? Is this something you would like to receive as part of a gift or would you disappointed? For me personally, I have way too many mascara's to get through but I like that it is a good brand.


----------



## Animezing (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried Blush for three months and liked it. You get lots of full-size items, and they carry some interesting brands. It's a really great value for $25, far better than $21 for month-to-month Glossybox.

Thanks for the info.



  *heads over to the Blush box thread*


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Jut got charged for October. Excited to see other spoilers! I have a lot of this type of product but willing to try a new one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I don't know if I should get this (for the mascara) to add into my Secret Santa's box...What do you guys think? Is this something you would like to receive as part of a gift or would you disappointed? For me personally, I have way too many mascara's to get through but I like that it is a good brand. 






I would be excited! I am currently swimming in mascaras, but it is the one thing I wear every day and I still love trying them. Plus, Ilove Tarte and have never tried their mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

The only reason I wouldn't be thrilled to receive mascara in my Secret Santa box is because I wear semi-permanent eyelash extensions, which means that I can't use mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

Soooooooooo excited for the mascara just because the packaging is cute!!! I don't even care that I have too much mascara at the moment. I might send one to my best friend if I can do it for $12.75. Are the gift subscriptions they send out the same as the current monthly boxes or is it like the birchbox welcome box?


----------



## klg534 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooooooooo excited for the mascara just because the packaging is cute!!! I don't even care that I have too much mascara at the moment. I might send one to my best friend if I can do it for $12.75. Are the gift subscriptions they send out the same as the current monthly boxes or is it like the birchbox welcome box?

its the same box! Which is why its SUCH an awesome deal to "gift" someone, (or yourself) a box!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm doing it...pulling the trigger on a second box. You girls are the worst influence *ever* on my wallet lol!


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 8, 2013)

I am new here and love reading all of the posts! I love Glossybox, just maybe not as much as Blush. I know I have read negative things about Glossybox customer service. I am a very hard to please person, when it comes to customer service and I will praise them! Shocking, I know, from the stories I've heard. I have had extremely fast (minutes) replies, through email. I had an incorrect box sent. They told me to keep it and shipped the correct box out that day, with many apologies. I was very impressed, especially with several emails back and forth with minute replies.

Now, that being said, next time will be a nightmare!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
its the same box! Which is why its SUCH an awesome deal to "gift" someone, (or yourself) a box! 

Yay! I got another one and they let you use the promo code! Now I hope I won't get stingy when I see the whole box and keep it for myself...will not tell her I bought one just in case lol.


----------



## Delicia (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LitlKhan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Try the Glossybox FB page to get on their radar perhaps. It worked for me despite CS initially rejecting my request.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This was after I tried to ask them nicely on Facebook to help me and on customer service e-mail a couple of times!


  
*Myla * I am trying to redeem my Glossydots this month. My subscription just finished, but I do not want to resubscribe until I have redeemed these dots which I have been saving for so long! I know you have have helped others with this, so would really appreciate it if you could help me also, I have contacted your customer service by e-mail, but no reply!

  

 
*GLOSSYBOX* Hi Myla,

The best way we can help to redeem Glossydots but be sure that you do not receive duplicate boxes is to give us a call between 9-5 EST, 1-855-738-1140 and a Customer Care assosicate would be happy to help you.

We'd love to make sure you can redeem those hard-earned dots!

All the best, Tracy

  
*Myla* I do not have a current subscription so there is no possibility of duplicate boxes. You figured this out for another member here on Facebook, so would just appreciate the same thing. My e-mails have already been ignored and I am feeling a little upset about it at this point. I spent over a year saving up the Glossydots, only to be unable to redeem them, and no one is willing to help me with it.

*GLOSSYBOX*

Hi Myla,

We often help our subscribers redeem Glossydots, however, each case is different according to type of subscription, account details etc.

In order to redeem Glossydots you must have an active subscription. Because you do not currently have an active subscription, we cannot redeem Glossydots.

If you have further questions, I'd be happy to answer them in any way I can.

My apologies, Tracy


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> This was after I tried to ask them nicely on Facebook to help me and on customer service e-mail a couple of times!
> Â  *Myla* I am trying to redeem my Glossydots this month. My subscription just finished, but I do not want to resubscribe until I have redeemed these dots which I have been saving for so long! I know you have have helped others with this, so would really appreciate it if you could help me also, I have contacted your customer service by e-mail, but no reply!
> Â
> 
> ...


 I haven't heard of anyone being able to redeem glossydots without a current subscription  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't heard of anyone being able to redeem glossydots without a current subscription





Just doesn't seem right they do it without a subscription for some and not others.

And also that it's so difficult to redeem them in general! Without getting duplicates you have to get it within such a narrow band of days or get charged for the month.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> Just doesn't seem right they do it without a subscription for some and not others. And also that it's so difficult to redeem them in general! Without getting duplicates you have to get it within such a narrow band of days or get charged for the month.


 I know..GB customer service is totally clueless on the concept of *customer* service :/


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I don't know if I should get this (for the mascara) to add into my Secret Santa's box...What do you guys think? Is this something you would like to receive as part of a gift or would you disappointed? For me personally, I have way too many mascara's to get through but I like that it is a good brand. 




I have about 12 mascaras many opened and I'm still THRILLED to be getting this one. I've never used it so I'm stoked!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

I have used my dots 3 times. Everytime I went to my list of canceled monthly subs and reactivated it. It has always had one of the pay options as use glossydots. It is insane how vasty different the customer service reps can be with Glossybox.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have used my dots 3 times. Everytime I went to my list of canceled monthly subs and reactivated it. It has always had one of the pay options as use glossydots. It is insane how vasty different the customer service reps can be with Glossybox.

When I reactivated my monthly (after completing a 3 month) it had the option to use your dots...but, it looks like my Dots are still there and my card got charged.

Whatever. I'll try to figure out the magic window for next month I guess.  I just better get some eBates cash then, darnit.


----------



## Animezing (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would be excited! I am currently swimming in mascaras, but it is the one thing I wear every day and I still love trying them. Plus, Ilove Tarte and have never tried their mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The only reason I wouldn't be thrilled to receive mascara in my Secret Santa box is because I wear semi-permanent eyelash extensions, which means that I can't use mascara






Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have about 12 mascaras many opened and I'm still THRILLED to be getting this one. I've never used it so I'm stoked!

Thanks guys! Your opinions are greatly appreciated. I think I'll order the box &amp; decide whether to give it to my SS after I read their profile. It's nice to know that even though some of you are swimming in mascara, it's still a good gift. Also, I never even thought about someone being unable to make use of it due to lash extensions - so it's something I need to consider.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Thanks guys! Your opinions are greatly appreciated. I think I'll order the box &amp; decide whether to give it to my SS after I read their profile. It's nice to know that even though some of you are swimming in mascara, it's still a good gift. Also, I never even thought about someone being unable to make use of it due to lash extensions - so it's something I need to consider.

Are lash extensions that prevalent??


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok, so since there is no Glossybox swaps thread, I'm just going to put this here and hope I don't get in trouble. 



 I'm DESPERATELY searching for a Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Quiet and Still (August) to swap for. I've messaged several people, and I either get no response or they don't want to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!!! If ANYONE has one that they might be willing to swap with me (my trade list is in my sig), PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!! Normally I wouldn't post this here, but I'm desperate!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so since there is no Glossybox swaps thread, I'm just going to put this here and hope I don't get in trouble. 



 I'm DESPERATELY searching for a Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Quiet and Still (August) to swap for. I've messaged several people, and I either get no response or they don't want to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!!! If ANYONE has one that they might be willing to swap with me (my trade list is in my sig), PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!! Normally I wouldn't post this here, but I'm desperate! 

Found one! You guys ROCK!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 9, 2013)

I love Tarte!  Does anyone know of any codes floating around?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are lash extensions that prevalent??
Well, at least three people I personally know wear them, one of them is my sister. Her lashes look gorgeous!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, at least three people I personally know wear them, one of them is my sister. Her lashes look gorgeous!

I'm an esthetician, and since it's a service I offer, I've found that I'm my own best advertisement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so since there is no Glossybox swaps thread, I'm just going to put this here and hope I don't get in trouble. 




 I'm DESPERATELY searching for a Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Quiet and Still (August) to swap for. I've messaged several people, and I either get no response or they don't want to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!!! If ANYONE has one that they might be willing to swap with me (my trade list is in my sig), PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!! Normally I wouldn't post this here, but I'm desperate! 
Now I regret getting rid of mine. I want to know how it works because you want it so bad. lol  I can never use powders, my dry flaky face looks terrible with them.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 9, 2013)

> Ok, so since there is no Glossybox swaps thread, I'm just going to put this here and hope I don't get in trouble.Â :icon_redf Â I'm DESPERATELY searching for a Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Quiet and Still (August)Â to swap for. I've messaged several people, and I either get no response or they don't want to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!!! If ANYONE has one that they might be willing to swap with me (my trade list is in my sig), PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!! Normally I wouldn't post this here, but I'm desperate!Â





> Found one! You guys ROCK!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Found one! You guys ROCK!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know I've been looking for a swap group from the September Glossybox too! I see you already found a Sue Devitt Quiet and Still but if you're interested in another one I have one and I won't ever be using it. It's way too light.


----------



## stacyberk (Oct 9, 2013)

Tracy in customer service redeemed by dots when I had an inactive subscription when I messaged her on Facebook. We exchanged a series of FB messages and she said that she would make a one-time exception for me and redeem my dots without me being an active member.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so since there is no Glossybox swaps thread, I'm just going to put this here and hope I don't get in trouble. 



 I'm DESPERATELY searching for a Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Quiet and Still (August) to swap for. I've messaged several people, and I either get no response or they don't want to trade.



BOO!!! If ANYONE has one that they might be willing to swap with me (my trade list is in my sig), PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!! Normally I wouldn't post this here, but I'm desperate! 
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found one! You guys ROCK!!




Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found one! You guys ROCK!!




I know I've been looking for a swap group from the September Glossybox too! I see you already found a Sue Devitt Quiet and Still but if you're interested in another one I have one and I won't ever be using it. It's way too light. If she isn't, I think I am! I didn't get it but I really want to try it!


----------



## stacyberk (Oct 10, 2013)

Did anyone mention the coupon code? There is a coupon code for a free malin+goetz lip balm from using the coupon code "LIP"

I just used it and it was successful.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I regret getting rid of mine. I want to know how it works because you want it so bad. lol  I can never use powders, my dry flaky face looks terrible with them.
I LOVE it! I've never had a powder that doesn't make my face all chalky and dry looking either, but this stuff is amazing!! I apply moisturizer and MAC primer, and then the powder, and my face is sooooo smooth and perfect, and it doesn't feel overloaded with makeup, you know? It's feels very light. I also love it because I have yet to find ANYTHING that I can wear during the summer that doesn't make my face look like I rubbed fries all over it, and this is absolutely perfect. I love it so much I felt like I needed to lock down a backup. I hadn't used a powder that wasn't translucent in YEARS, but I have been converted.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If she isn't, I think I am! I didn't get it but I really want to try it!
DO IT! I really really love this stuff, you HAVE to try it!


----------



## alliemarie (Oct 10, 2013)

GB is really starting to irk me. My 3 month subscription expired after my September box &amp; I decided that I didn't want to auto resub so I opted out and purchased the single Byrdie box. Today I received an email saying they were reinstating my 6 month sub for $115 on the 14th. I have never had a 6 month subscription &amp; I've already opted out of the 3 month resub. SO, I responded to tell them not to charge me. A few hours later, I receive another email with the subject "Notice About Your Subscription CORRECTED" informing me that they were reinstating my 3 month subscription for $60...

HELLO! I just opted out a few weeks ago! What on earth is going on here? I will reactivate if and when I choose to do so on my own time. Their emails automatically go to my Promotions folder in gmail so if I hadn't checked by Sunday, I would have been screwed. I don't know what the deal is, but I'm going to get my payment info outta there &amp; if they manage to charge me, they'll be getting a nice little chargeback. I like my boxes, but this is annoying. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GB is really starting to irk me. My 3 month subscription expired after my September box &amp; I decided that I didn't want to auto resub so I opted out and purchased the single Byrdie box. Today I received an email saying they were reinstating my 6 month sub for $115 on the 14th. I have never had a 6 month subscription &amp; I've already opted out of the 3 month resub. SO, I responded to tell them not to charge me. A few hours later, I receive another email with the subject "Notice About Your Subscription CORRECTED" informing me that they were reinstating my 3 month subscription for $60...

HELLO! I just opted out a few weeks ago! What on earth is going on here? I will reactivate if and when I choose to do so on my own time. Their emails automatically go to my Promotions folder in gmail so if I hadn't checked by Sunday, I would have been screwed. I don't know what the deal is, but I'm going to get my payment info outta there &amp; if they manage to charge me, they'll be getting a nice little chargeback. I like my boxes, but this is annoying. Sorry for the rant!
It has always seemed to me that GB is a little shady when it comes to charging people and refunding money, etc..

SMH


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GB is really starting to irk me. My 3 month subscription expired after my September box &amp; I decided that I didn't want to auto resub so I opted out and purchased the single Byrdie box. Today I received an email saying they were reinstating my 6 month sub for $115 on the 14th. I have never had a 6 month subscription &amp; I've already opted out of the 3 month resub. SO, I responded to tell them not to charge me. A few hours later, I receive another email with the subject "Notice About Your Subscription CORRECTED" informing me that they were reinstating my 3 month subscription for $60...

HELLO! I just opted out a few weeks ago! What on earth is going on here? I will reactivate if and when I choose to do so on my own time. Their emails automatically go to my Promotions folder in gmail so if I hadn't checked by Sunday, I would have been screwed. I don't know what the deal is, but I'm going to get my payment info outta there &amp; if they manage to charge me, they'll be getting a nice little chargeback. I like my boxes, but this is annoying. Sorry for the rant!
It has always seemed to me that GB is a little shady when it comes to charging people and refunding money, etc..

SMH

I was double charged last month and I had to go through paypal to get my money back. They said they had already shipped the boxes meanwhile I didn't get a shipping email until a week later.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was double charged last month and I had to go through paypal to get my money back. They said they had already shipped the boxes meanwhile I didn't get a shipping email until a week later.
Good to know with all these things. Will keep a better eye on my account for GB charges!!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you to @Ashitude for this tip!  I went in, reactivated my old monthly sub and as a payment option it had "pay with glossydots!"  I will of course be monitoring my credit card to make sure they do not charge me again.  I also hope they do not try and send a September box!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have used my dots 3 times. Everytime I went to my list of canceled monthly subs and reactivated it. It has always had one of the pay options as use glossydots. It is insane how vasty different the customer service reps can be with Glossybox.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 10, 2013)

Let the record show I have 3 freaking Sue Devitt powders and I don't wear powder. Although you're all sort of talking me into trying it.. hmmm.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

you're welcome! Definitely keep an eye on your card. They charged my PayPal account last time but they refunded it back immediately when I called.


> Let the record show I have 3 freaking Sue Devitt powders and I don't wear powder. Although you're all sort of talking me into trying it.. hmmm.Â


 I sort of regret getting rid of mine. I was fine until all the enablers started talking about how great it is. lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

I want one of those powders!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 10, 2013)

I tried the sue debit powder and really liked it BUT it was way too light for me. I hate that it's the wrong color because its a great product


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the sue debit powder and really liked it BUT it was way too light for me. I hate that it's the wrong color because its a great product
I find that it's a light for me too.

But using a brush, I lightly dust my nose with it where it's darker (sun and freckles) and shiney.  I find that due to it's lightness in color, just one stroke of the brush from either side of the nose covers perfectly in color and keeps things matt with maybe one blotting mid-day.  The powder is real fine so that you don't need a heavy application or any blending to create a smooth surface.

It's sorta like a more opaque finishing powder with very good absorbancy.  I found it too drying patted on cheeks with sponge but for a super quick 1 or 2 brush swipes - left and right - it is perfect then I'm out the door.  No foundation and powder routine required.

Love the stuff!!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I find that it's a light for me too.

But using a brush, I lightly dust my nose with it where it's darker (sun and freckles) and shiney.  I find that due to it's lightness in color, just one stroke of the brush from either side of the nose covers perfectly in color and keeps things matt with maybe one blotting mid-day.  The powder is real fine so that you don't need a heavy application or any blending to create a smooth surface.

It's sorta like a more opaque finishing powder with very good absorbancy.  I found it too drying patted on cheeks with sponge but for a super quick 1 or 2 brush swipes - left and right - it is perfect then I'm out the door.  No foundation and powder routine required.

Love the stuff!!  
RIght?! I thought it was too light at first too, but it blends out really nicely. And you really don't need a lot too get good coverage. I seriously want nothing to do with liquid foundation now. Moisturizer+MAC Skin Prep&amp;Prime+Sue Devitt powder=the best my face has ever looked. Seriously. I use a powder pad (what ARE those called? The flat sponges that come in compacts, I've always just called them powder pads, haha), and then I just go over my whole face lightly with a kabuki brush to even it all out.


----------



## bookie7 (Oct 11, 2013)

I found an article that tells 3 of the items in this month's box =)



Spoiler



http://www.beautyworldnews.com/articles/6145/20131010/glossybox-partners-byrdie-editrix-october-beauty-box.htm#page0   *Byrdie*, the new online magazine devoted to beauty, provides a perfect platform for looking and feeling great. The digital mag highlights the best in beauty from celebrity make-up secrets to the latest products with insider tips from the world's top experts.    And at the helm is Aboutaleb - a style savvy, trend-driven beauty-ista  Inside the monthly *Glossybox* for October will be a collection of new and innovative beauty products culled from Aboutaleb's favorite must-have brands, including an Allure Best of Beauty award winner.   A beloved favorite of Allure Magazine, *Glossybox* subscribers will be treated to a jar of *Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream*. Normally available online for $42, this lightweight, daily age-defying moisturizer delivers intense hydration to improve skin's elasticity. Its seven super-charged ingredients are derived from the Lotus plant. Used for centuries, the potency of this botanical are infused with science to create a cream that defends against wrinkles, preserves collagen, and softens the skin.   This month's box will also feature *Tarte's Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara*. Priced at $23, take your lashes to the extreme with this ultra-black mascara that lengthens, curls and magnifies for an intensified look proven to increase lash volume by 752% instantly!   And we've got the exclusive scoop on a third offering from this month's box! Also available will be full size*Balance Me Tinted Lip Salves. *Priced at $12 a pop, super hydrating 100% natural hyaluronic acid and  pharma-grade emollients work to plump and smooth lips. The handy slanted applicator is 'no mess' and functional. For extra pout pizzazz, mix with your favorite lip color on your fingertip, and apply to give lips a colorful, silky satin finish.   The Byrdie Box will be available during the month of October for $21 exclusively through*www.glossybox.com*. Ready to subscribe to a monthly offering of some of beauty's best, delivered right to your door? Let us know with a note below!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found an article that tells 3 of the items in this month's box =)



Spoiler



http://www.beautyworldnews.com/articles/6145/20131010/glossybox-partners-byrdie-editrix-october-beauty-box.htm#page0   *Byrdie*, the new online magazine devoted to beauty, provides a perfect platform for looking and feeling great. The digital mag highlights the best in beauty from celebrity make-up secrets to the latest products with insider tips from the world's top experts.    And at the helm is Aboutaleb - a style savvy, trend-driven beauty-ista  Inside the monthly *Glossybox* for October will be a collection of new and innovative beauty products culled from Aboutaleb's favorite must-have brands, including an Allure Best of Beauty award winner.   A beloved favorite of Allure Magazine, *Glossybox* subscribers will be treated to a jar of *Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream*. Normally available online for $42, this lightweight, daily age-defying moisturizer delivers intense hydration to improve skin's elasticity. Its seven super-charged ingredients are derived from the Lotus plant. Used for centuries, the potency of this botanical are infused with science to create a cream that defends against wrinkles, preserves collagen, and softens the skin.   This month's box will also feature *Tarte's Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara*. Priced at $23, take your lashes to the extreme with this ultra-black mascara that lengthens, curls and magnifies for an intensified look proven to increase lash volume by 752% instantly!   And we've got the exclusive scoop on a third offering from this month's box! Also available will be full size*Balance Me Tinted Lip Salves. *Priced at $12 a pop, super hydrating 100% natural hyaluronic acid and  pharma-grade emollients work to plump and smooth lips. The handy slanted applicator is 'no mess' and functional. For extra pout pizzazz, mix with your favorite lip color on your fingertip, and apply to give lips a colorful, silky satin finish.   The Byrdie Box will be available during the month of October for $21 exclusively through*www.glossybox.com*. Ready to subscribe to a monthly offering of some of beauty's best, delivered right to your door? Let us know with a note below!


 Awesome find!! So excited for this months box... Glad I signed up last month!


----------



## bookie7 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here are the product spoiler pictures that were mentioned in the article above:


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2013)

A great box indeed!! So glad I signed up!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found an article that tells 3 of the items in this month's box =)



Spoiler



http://www.beautyworldnews.com/articles/6145/20131010/glossybox-partners-byrdie-editrix-october-beauty-box.htm#page0   *Byrdie*, the new online magazine devoted to beauty, provides a perfect platform for looking and feeling great. The digital mag highlights the best in beauty from celebrity make-up secrets to the latest products with insider tips from the world's top experts.    And at the helm is Aboutaleb - a style savvy, trend-driven beauty-ista  Inside the monthly *Glossybox* for October will be a collection of new and innovative beauty products culled from Aboutaleb's favorite must-have brands, including an Allure Best of Beauty award winner.   A beloved favorite of Allure Magazine, *Glossybox* subscribers will be treated to a jar of *Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream*. Normally available online for $42, this lightweight, daily age-defying moisturizer delivers intense hydration to improve skin's elasticity. Its seven super-charged ingredients are derived from the Lotus plant. Used for centuries, the potency of this botanical are infused with science to create a cream that defends against wrinkles, preserves collagen, and softens the skin.   This month's box will also feature *Tarte's Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara*. Priced at $23, take your lashes to the extreme with this ultra-black mascara that lengthens, curls and magnifies for an intensified look proven to increase lash volume by 752% instantly!   And we've got the exclusive scoop on a third offering from this month's box! Also available will be full size*Balance Me Tinted Lip Salves. *Priced at $12 a pop, super hydrating 100% natural hyaluronic acid and  pharma-grade emollients work to plump and smooth lips. The handy slanted applicator is 'no mess' and functional. For extra pout pizzazz, mix with your favorite lip color on your fingertip, and apply to give lips a colorful, silky satin finish.   The Byrdie Box will be available during the month of October for $21 exclusively through*www.glossybox.com*. Ready to subscribe to a monthly offering of some of beauty's best, delivered right to your door? Let us know with a note below!


 
Thank you! I am beyond excited about this month's box. Happy with my decision to get two!


----------



## bookie7 (Oct 11, 2013)

me to! I signed up as soon as I saw the tarte mascara email! I was googling for spoilers and came across the article =)


----------



## klg534 (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome! I think another extra box may be necessary. What an amazing gift!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 11, 2013)

I definitely just ordered a gift box! I love that Fresh Lotus Preserve cream!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are the product spoiler pictures that were mentioned in the article above:














AAAAMAAAAZING!!! I wonder what else could be in there!!!


----------



## pride (Oct 11, 2013)

ugh...ok...I think I need this box. the face cream can't be full-sized though, can it?


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 11, 2013)

Whoa. That is AMAZING. I'm glad I got a subscription and gifted a box to my sister. Wow.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 11, 2013)

I apologize if this has already been asked but... can you have a Gift box delivered to yourself?  If so, I'm totally ordering a second box!  AHHHH!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 11, 2013)

You can gift boxes to yourself, make sure to use ebates! I'm soo excited about the face cream, it's one of my favorites!!


----------



## klg534 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I apologize if this has already been asked but... can you have a Gift box delivered to yourself?  If so, I'm totally ordering a second box!  AHHHH!
Yes! and like she said above use ebates! It gives you $2.75 back, so the box only costs $12.25 when you gift yourself a second one!


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 11, 2013)

ahhhhhhhh I just did it and want to give you all hugs for reminding me about Ebates!  Can you believe I just started using it last month!?  Before MUT I thought it was not legit and then I realized that I was a total paranoid dumbo and it's actually the best thing everrrr!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh...ok...I think I need this box. the face cream can't be full-sized though, can it?
We can dream...can't we??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really doubt it would be, I have a feeling it might be as big as those Fresh Mattying serums they sent out in the Man Repeller box.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 11, 2013)

I am really excited for this box! Especially since there are some products in here that are a little more natural seeming than the last few (I know it's not a "natural" box, but I always have my fingers crossed for products that lean that way). That liner in the last box's ingredient list turned me off, it was basically made of parabens.


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sensing a pattern here where every GB collaboration box has to include  Tarte. Not that I mind. I like Tarte, but not enough to buy any of their products, so if GB wants to keep sending them to me then by all means.

Man Repeller - Glamazon lipstick

Dallas Shaw - Complexion Enhancing lipstick

Byrdie - Lights, Camera, Flashes
 I don't mind at all, I love that brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh, by the way, any promo codes floating around anybody knows about? I'm gifting the box to a friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 12, 2013)

I picked up a box for my mom for Christmas. I think she will love the products I've seen so far and I'm sure there are variations too. I got her the Mother's Day box in May and she thought it was the best thing ever!


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 12, 2013)

I caved and ordered myself another box as a "gift"... I needed another $.50 at ShopAtHome.com to receive my $20 rebate, so this way the box was essentially "free"...lol.  It was just too good of a deal based on the previews... some of the items could end up being my holy grail items, and this way I'll have another set, or can give it as a Christmas gift if I'm not enamored with them.


----------



## ohdahlia (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I think this will be the month that I use my Glossydots!  I unsubbed from GB after June and have not been interested enough in a box to cash them in!  But the curated boxes are usually the best and it is my birthday month so win win!
This was my exact thought process (well, my bday is in November, but same principle).

For those of you who have experienced Glossybox in December -- anything special? Worth sticking around for after this box?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is the pic of my 2012 December box.  In my opinion it was not worth it.  I traded away the Zoya nail polish and the hair stuff.  The perfume, bath salts and mark lipstick are still ununsed.  They also included Jewelmint? jewelery and it was pretty cheap and ugly in my opinion.  But this is the whole reason I stopped subbing to GB.  I paid $21 per month to get a box of items I traded away, gave away or products sat unused.  It was hard for me to break up with GB because I always feared "what if next month is awesome?"  But I stopped after June and have not regretted it!

I hope Oct is great (collab box) and I hope November is good as well for you @ohdahlia





Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my exact thought process (well, my bday is in November, but same principle).

For those of you who have experienced Glossybox in December -- anything special? Worth sticking around for after this box?


----------



## ohdahlia (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! Eesh, that does not look good. I think I will stick with my cancel-until-collaboration plans.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 12, 2013)

Just think of all the other goodies you can buy yourself monthly instead!  Wonder when the next collab will be (other than this month).  Seems this year it was January, June and October.  I might have missed one during the months I was unsubbed.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Eesh, that does not look good. I think I will stick with my cancel-until-collaboration plans.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 13, 2013)

If anyone is still looking to trade a Sue Devitt powder, I'd love another one! I don't have a trade list, but PM me if you are interested!


----------



## ohdahlia (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Nope, I think that's it. That's my plan, too. I liked the DS box (I hadn't joined at the time of MR), and I'll come back for the next collab box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 13, 2013)

From my understanding some of you guys had issues to use glossy dots to pay for next month's box. Well, I went online a few days ago to complete a survey and finally earned 1000 glossy dots which it took me a year! Yup, a year! If you were a blogger or a random person trying to refer a friend that a friend need to sign up in order to collect glossy dots. I chose not do it because I don't want to waste my time stressing and hoggling around on the net to stalk (LOL). Anyway, it was easy to put glossy dots for next month's box. I didn't have to call CS or anything. I just clicked on the button to redeem the glossy dots as simple as that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From my understanding some of you guys had issues to use glossy dots to pay for next month's box. Well, I went online a few days ago to complete a survey and finally earned 1000 glossy dots which it took me a year! Yup, a year! If you were a blogger or a random person trying to refer a friend that a friend need to sign up in order to collect glossy dots. I chose not do it because I don't want to waste my time stressing and hoggling around on the net to stalk (LOL). Anyway, it was easy to put glossy dots for next month's box. I didn't have to call CS or anything. I just clicked on the button to redeem the glossy dots as simple as that.

The problem they're having is that the option isn't listed on the website for people without an active monthly sub. It's simple and easy for the monthly subbers to just do this like you said, but the button isn't there for everyone.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 13, 2013)

> The problem they're having is that the option isn't listed on the website for people without an active monthly sub. It's simple and easy for the monthly subbers to just do this like you said, but the buttonÂ isn't there for everyone.


 That's bizarre! I'm sorry that they have do that. Tsk tsk


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

how are some of you able to get the box for $12.75? Is it cheaper to gift the box than to flat out buy it? I'm interested in testing this sub out and was intrigued by the spoilers and even more when I saw the prices you were paying. Then I went to the website and only saw an option to start a monthly sub for $21 (-$2.75 ebates). I would love to try this sub for the discounted price, so I appreciate any insight you may have!

Side note, I'm also interested in the empty boxes so if you have extras laying around, let me know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how are some of you able to get the box for $12.75? Is it cheaper to gift the box than to flat out buy it? I'm interested in testing this sub out and was intrigued by the spoilers and even more when I saw the prices you were paying. Then I went to the website and only saw an option to start a monthly sub for $21 (-$2.75 ebates). I would love to try this sub for the discounted price, so I appreciate any insight you may have!

Side note, I'm also interested in the empty boxes so if you have extras laying around, let me know!

The $12.75 is girls gifting themselves an extra box...you have to have a sub to buy a gift box at the reduced price.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The $12.75 is girls gifting themselves an extra box...you have to have a sub to buy a gift box at the reduced price.
thanks for letting me know! i guess i will have to continue stalking the glossybox threads until i have it in my budget to get this sub.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The $12.75 is girls gifting themselves an extra box...you have to have a sub to buy a gift box at the reduced price.
thanks for letting me know! i guess i will have to continue stalking the glossybox threads until i have it in my budget to get this sub.

Maybe they will have a good coupon code out soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they will have a good coupon code out soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
hopefully! i'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 14, 2013)

So last week I went through ebates and signed up for Glossybox.  The purchase showed as pending for a day and then disappeared, the cash back also showed as pending on my ebates accounts.  After a couple days the transaction showed back up on my debit card as completed, but my ebates account shows the transaction as cancelled and they are not giving me my $2.75 cash back.  I have e-mailed ebates to try to straighten this out, but I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## teamomof8 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just gifted a box to my daughter, thank you everyone for the tip about ebates. This is only my second month with Glossybox and I had no idea about being able to gift one for $15. She usually steals stuff out of my subscription boxes anyway so now we can swap items. Super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So last week I went through ebates and signed up for Glossybox.  The purchase showed as pending for a day and then disappeared, the cash back also showed as pending on my ebates accounts.  After a couple days the transaction showed back up on my debit card as completed, but my ebates account shows the transaction as cancelled and they are not giving me my $2.75 cash back.  I have e-mailed ebates to try to straighten this out, but I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. 
When you ordered did you definitely go straight from the ebates page. You know how you open a ticket but if you don't buy anything they close it out. Does that makes sense?


----------



## lizbetstyle (Oct 14, 2013)

I've subbed to Glossybox for a year that doesn't end until the middle of next year. However, I'm now hooked on subs and want more but can't decide which one. I thought Ipsy but Blush box looks good too. (I've been watching the unboxings on Youtube.)  Then I thought of taking the $10 or $15 or so I was going to spend and go to Marshall's or TJMaxx each month and pick up different stuff from the makeup/skincare section. Has anyone done this? Do you think it would work out as well? At least I know the colors would work and the surprise would be I don't know what would be there until I went. Sometimes they have expensive brands available for not much money. I've just purchased the Absolute makeup wipes at Marshall's that I had received in Glossybox in the past.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 14, 2013)

> When you ordered did you definitely go straight from the ebates page. You know how you open a ticket but if you don't buy anything they close it out. Does that makes sense?


 It does make sense. But I am sure I went through ebates because it showed up on my ebates account for a couple days and then said my order was canceled. It's just odd.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they will have a good coupon code out soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I decided not to get the box at the full price of $21 then I got an email from glossybox with a 15% coupon to help me make up my mind about signing up..this combined with ebates made the box $15, so I went for it! I actually just used all my BB points and plan on canceling so I could potentially afford to keep this sub if I love it. I also just want a few of the boxes so I can make myself love the sub haha


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 15, 2013)

> So last week I went through ebates and signed up for Glossybox. Â The purchase showed as pending for a day and then disappeared, the cash back also showed as pending on my ebates accounts. Â After a couple days the transaction showed back up on my debit card as completed, but my ebates account shows the transaction as cancelled and they are not giving me my $2.75 cash back. Â I have e-mailed ebates to try to straighten this out, but I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.Â


 I have had this happen quite a few times. I emailed Ebates and they told me Glossybox canceled it for some reason usually because you entered a promo code and you get either the promo or the cash back but not both.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have had this happen quite a few times. I emailed Ebates and they told me Glossybox canceled it for some reason usually because you entered a promo code and you get either the promo or the cash back but not both.
I never tracked my eBates as actively and never realized they did this.  It's a very calculated reaction in response to my very calculated purchase of buying a gift box at $15 - $2.75 (eBates) - $2.25 (15%) + $1.89 (tax).  

It's fair enough, but knowing so would have definetely effected my purchasing decision of getting additionals.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 15, 2013)

Byrdie has revealed the entire box: http://www.byrdie.com/an-october-glossybox-full-of-byrdie-goodiesdedicated


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Byrdie has revealed the entire box:

http://www.byrdie.com/an-october-glossybox-full-of-byrdie-goodiesdedicated

I'm pretty excited about this!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 15, 2013)

> Byrdie has revealed the entire box: http://www.byrdie.com/an-october-glossybox-full-of-byrdie-goodiesdedicated


 Great box. Hopefully, the perfume will smell good. Kinda wish they could provide varities of different brands in fragrance. Since they're using Fresh; why not Fresh's fragrance? I'm overload with lip stuff so hopefully I'll get the skin products. I got lucky last time that I got Arialla berry something serum from August box.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 15, 2013)

What size do you think the perfume will be? A rollerball? I'm stoked about this box!


----------



## stacyberk (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Great box. Hopefully, the perfume will smell good. Kinda wish they could provide varities of different brands in fragrance. Since they're using Fresh; why not Fresh's fragrance? I'm overload with lip stuff so hopefully I'll get the skin products. I got lucky last time that I got Arialla berry something serum from August box.
It sounds to me like everyone is getting the lip product, but that you will get either or on the skin products.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 15, 2013)

That sounds like a nice well rounded box. I think my mom will really like it! I know I will. Definitely worth the $12.25 I paid for the gift after ebates!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 15, 2013)

That all sounds really nice!  And I think for the first time in sub box history I *might* actually use all the items!  The only thing I could see potentially not using is the perfume, just because I'm quite picky about fragrance.  But everything else sounds wonderful!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to try a lip tar. I hear all about them but never have the nerve to go buy one myself.
You can check Sephora.com. They already have mini liptars for sale.

I love mine so much! A little goes a long way!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 15, 2013)

More Bvlgari? Sigh. At least it's a different scent this time. Not as thrilled about as I was for the Man Repeller and Dallas Shaw versions, but still nice. I love Fresh, but already own the face cream.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 15, 2013)

SO excited for this box!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2013)

damn i wish it was like the box i saw on instagram. that's the only reason why i signed up again.  i'll cancel again when it ships  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh that is perfect! Thank you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can check Sephora.com. They already have mini liptars for sale.

I love mine so much! A little goes a long way!


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided not to get the box at the full price of $21 then I got an email from glossybox with a 15% coupon to help me make up my mind about signing up..

Is it a code you can share? I've been looking for one too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

All I can say is, thank goodness it's au the Vert and not au the Blanc again! After receiving three separate Bvlgari products in Glossybox, ALL being au the Blanc, I was definitely ready for a change! LOL


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Use coupon code BODY to get a free full-sized BODYOGRAPHY Every Finish Powder ($30 Value) with any GlossyBox subscription plan.
Haha, I'm guessing we both read Mysubscriptionaddiction?


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I'm guessing we both read Mysubscriptionaddiction?
Yes, I always read My Subscription Addiction and Ramblings of a Suburban Mom.


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I always read My Subscription Addiction and Ramblings of a Suburban Mom.
*hurries to open a new tab to check out the second blog listed*

My Subscription Addiction is how I found Blush mystery bag, probably my new favorite.


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *hurries to open a new tab to check out the second blog listed*

My Subscription Addiction is how I found Blush mystery bag, probably my new favorite.
Great minds, must really think alike. Blush Mystery is my favorite!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 15, 2013)

> What size do you think the perfume will be? A rollerball? I'm stoked about this box!


 My guess would be that the perfume will be a sample vial, I didn't see a rollerball offered for that scent.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 15, 2013)

> My guess would be that the perfume will be a sample vial, I didn't see a rollerball offered for that scent.


 I'm thinking it's a vial also, they usually are. I think we just got really lucky with rollerball


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 15, 2013)

Let's cross our fingers for a miniature bottle.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen an actual picture of the box contents?..or are they just listed so far?? I can't seem to find a pic :/


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 15, 2013)

No picture yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No picture yet, unfortunately.
Thanks for confirming! I thought my sleuthing skills were slipping


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for confirming! I thought my sleuthing skills were slipping




"CONSTANT VIGILANCE!!" - "Mad Eye" Moody (or Barty Crouch Jr. pretending to be him)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "CONSTANT VIGILANCE!!" - "Mad Eye" Moody (or Barty Crouch Jr. pretending to be him)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for confirming! I thought my sleuthing skills were slipping




"CONSTANT VIGILANCE!!" - "Mad Eye" Moody (or Barty Crouch Jr. pretending to be him)




  I love HP!


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 16, 2013)

It says body exceeded the number of uses. ):


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 16, 2013)

When do they start shipping?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do they start shipping?
2 weeks after you pop a vessel in your neck waiting for a shipping email.





I couldn't resist!

It is loosley around the 3rd week of the month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 weeks after you pop a vessel in your neck waiting for a shipping email.





I couldn't resist!

It is loosley around the 3rd week of the month.
Nice! HA!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 16, 2013)

@ewiggy The code they sent me was *INT25BM, *not sure it if can be used again but its worth a shot!


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @ewiggy The code they sent me was *INT25BM, *not sure it if can be used again but its worth a shot!

Nope, looks like a one-use type code, didn't work for me. But thanks anyways!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do they start shipping?
2 weeks after you pop a vessel in your neck waiting for a shipping email.





I couldn't resist!

It is loosley around the 3rd week of the month.


----------



## alliemarie (Oct 17, 2013)

I used the old tracking link trick &amp; it looks like my box has just left the Elizabeth, NJ Newgistics facility yesterday!


----------



## sldb (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the old tracking link trick &amp; it looks like my box has just left the Elizabeth, NJ Newgistics facility yesterday! 



 
I just checked after I saw your post, and my box is out for delivery! I have never gotten it this early!


----------



## alliemarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome, you must share your thoughts on it when you get it! Mine should arrive between 10/21-24. They have been getting better with delivering to Texas lately.


----------



## sldb (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome, you must share your thoughts on it when you get it! Mine should arrive between 10/21-24. They have been getting better with delivering to Texas lately.
Will do!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 17, 2013)

> Will do!


 What's the trick? How can I track my box?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2013)

aahhhhhh there shipping! YESS!!! lol You girls are hilarious by the way. My highlight at work really.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky! I just checked mine and I have a tracking number, but it doesn't look like it's been handed to Newgistics yet. No info on the extra gift box I bought. Hopefully, soon!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 17, 2013)

I should be getting mine tomorrow, so I'll post a pic! Mine shipped a few days ago


----------



## teamomof8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tracking link trick??? Please share how we do this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine still shows it's in the packing phase with an ETA of 10/25-11/6.  However, IF it does actually show up in October, that will be a first.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 17, 2013)

Im excited other boxes are shipping. My profile has no link and still shows in package process...but I did purchase my box a bit later.....


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2013)

I also used my old tracking info, and it shows my box is already in Elizabethtown, NJ.


----------



## shelby333 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sooo, I ordered my first gift box and it says it was paid for, then when I went to check the status of the box it says inactive. Is this normal?!?!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 17, 2013)

> Sooo, I ordered my first gift box and it says it was paid for, then when I went to check the status of the box it says inactive. Is this normal?!?!


 Yes, all one-off orders will show an inactive status.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

I tried tracking with my order number, too, but it doesn't look like my box has been shipped out yet


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 17, 2013)

The size of one of the items was revealed on Twitter.



Spoiler


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The size of one of the items was revealed on Twitter.
That looks like a good size!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 17, 2013)

Glossybox just emailed me my tracking. They are oddly early this month!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 17, 2013)

​


> Glossybox just emailed me my tracking. They are oddly early this month!


 THUD That was the sound of me falling over in shock after seeing my tracking email! Hot Damn! Crap, now I need to hurry and order my gift box! This week was Ipsy and BB. Next week is Bondi and glossybox. Ah, I love getting pretties!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder why they called it a deluxe sample. As far as I can see, that matches with the full size on Sephora

http://www.sephora.com/lotus-youth-preserve-face-cream-with-super-7-complex-P377123?skuId=1488352 -- $42 value.

I'm not sure how excited I am for the other stuff, but for half the price (less with ebates) it's worth it to get a box. Also, I'm not sure if anyone uses Mr Rebates, but it gives you $3 instead of $2.75. Not that's a big deal, but you get a $5 signup bonus, and can cash out at $10 -- so you really only need to make one more purchase with Mr Rebates and you'll get $10.


----------



## starshine5656 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys im pretty new here (just so ya know) and i got my tracking coed today. Does anyone know the sizes of the other products in the box??


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

YES!! I got my tracking about an hour ago...I think my box will be here by next Friday. 

I am so excited! Glad I decided to sign up for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2013)

I think the one on the right is the full size at 1.7oz and the one on the left is the sample. I think it's the .5oz one...still a good size @ $24.70 an ounce it's value is $12.35.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2013)

I got my tracking number, too! Are you feeling ok Glossybox? This is so out of character!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is like two months in a row of shipping on time, crazy! Pretty excited for this box, mine should be here late next week.


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my box today and have a photo of it to post. How do I add the spoiler from my phone?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> I got my box today and have a photo of it to post. How do I add the spoiler from my phone?


 If you type [ Then put the picture inside the brackets like this ] it should post in spoiler format


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 18, 2013)

> I got my box today and have a photo of it to post. How do I add the spoiler from my phone?


 Not sure, but this is a spoiler thread so you're fine to post it without.


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> If you type [ Then put the picture inside the brackets like this ] it should post in spoiler format


 Thanks! I am going to try it!


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

Tried to to post pic. Didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> Here is my box:


 Hmm..something went wrong somewhere..I'm with ewiggy, I say just upload the picture directly!! I'm dying to see it!!!


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, here goes:


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 18, 2013)

> Hmm..something went wrong somewhere..I'm with ewiggy, I say just upload the picture directly!! I'm dying to see it!!!


 I agree. Just post it. It's a spoiler thread. People who don't want to know shouldn't look ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> Ok, here goes:


 Yay!!! How do you like the perfume?? Is it the smaller green bottle? For some reason the picture is blurry on my phone, so I can't make out the lettering lol


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> Ok, here goes:


 The perfume is in a cute little bottle. The Fresh face cream is definitely a deluxe sample size: 15 ml and not the full size 50 ml. The lip salve seems to be not quite full, but maybe that is just the way it is packaged.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 18, 2013)

I've got old eyes. Descriptions, please? What is the lippy and what is Sesha?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

But if you *do* want to put something under a spoiler (say, if you want to post a dozen photos), type this without the spaces:

[ s p o i l e r ]

Then put the stuff you want to hide here, and then type this, again without the spaces:

[ / s p o i l e r ]


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> Yay!!! How do you like the perfume?? Is it the smaller green bottle? For some reason the picture is blurry on my phone, so I can't make out the lettering lol


 The smaller green bottle is the perfume. My pic is probably not the best quality -cell phone camera in night time lighting. At first sniff, the perfume is quite subtle and fresh. Unisex.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, here goes:




Thank you!!


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> I've got old eyes. Descriptions, please? What is the lippy and what is Sesha?


 Contents of box: Balance Me Shine On Lip Salve in Super Soft Beige (looks to be full size) Bvgari Eau Parfumee Au The Vert (little green bottle .17 fl oz) Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream (15 ml) Sesha Rejuvenating Anti-Wrinkle Mask (one sheet) Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara (full size)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> The smaller green bottle is the perfume. My pic is probably not the best quality -cell phone camera in night time lighting. At first sniff, the perfume is quite subtle and fresh. Unisex.


 I'm assuming the Sesha is some type of paper face mask??


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> I'm assuming the Sesha is some type of paper face mask??


 Yes, it is. For "mature skin." I turn 40 next month. Thanks for reminder, Glossybox!


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> But if you *do* want to put something under a spoiler (say, if you want to post a dozen photos), type this without the spaces: [ s p o i l e r ] Then put the stuff you want to hide here, and then type this, again without the spaces: [ / s p o i l e r ]


 Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> Yes, it is. For "mature skin." I turn 40 next month. Thanks for reminder, Glossybox!


 LOL! Girl , in no time at all, I'll be staring 40 in the face ..Give me ALL the "mature" products, Glossybox, lololol!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the descriptions! The anti wrinkle mask sounds interesting. We'll see if it works.


----------



## sldb (Oct 18, 2013)

> Yay!!! How do you like the perfume?? Is it the smaller green bottle? For some reason the picture is blurry on my phone, so I can't make out the lettering lol


 I can barely smell it on my wrist. It reminds me a bit of a light cologne or something I would have worn in the 90s. I don't think it is for me. I prefer to smell like cupcakes.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 18, 2013)

Okay my nerdy self had to do the value breakdown =)

Balance Me Shine On Lip Salve in Super Soft Beige (looks to be full size) = Could only find it in pounds @12 converted =$19.32 (um me thinks not)

Bvgari Eau Parfumee Au The Vert (little green bottle .17 fl oz) = full size at $75 on amazon 2.5oz = $5.10

Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream (15 ml) = full size $42 at Sephora 1.7oz = $12.35

Sesha Rejuvenating Anti-Wrinkle Mask (one sheet) = sells individuality for $9 = $9

Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara (full size) = sell $23 at Sephora = $23

Grand box total=$68.77 (although the price on the lippie is outrageous)


----------



## missemiee (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know if it's just me, but I had higher hopes for this Brydie Box. Maybe the blogger box ruined it for me. I don't know. Not really too excited about anything other than the mascara and the fresh face cream. I do love fresh's lip treatments so I am interested to try their face cream.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can barely smell it on my wrist. It reminds me a bit of a light cologne or something I would have worn in the 90s. I don't think it is for me.* I prefer to smell like cupcakes.*
So does @Tiffany27la lol


----------



## starshine5656 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if it's just me, but I had higher hopes for this Brydie Box. Maybe the blogger box ruined it for me. I don't know. Not really too excited about anything other than the mascara and the fresh face cream. I do love fresh's lip treatments so I am interested to try their face cream.
Right I was expecting it to be a lot better! The mascara is a plus (but i love my "they're real") and the face cream is nice but thats about it and there was so much hype!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if it's just me, but I had higher hopes for this Brydie Box. Maybe the blogger box ruined it for me. I don't know. Not really too excited about anything other than the mascara and the fresh face cream. I do love fresh's lip treatments so I am interested to try their face cream.
same here!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 18, 2013)

> Right I was expecting it to be a lot better! The mascara is a plus (but i love my "they're real") and the face cream is nice but thats about it and there was so much hype!!Â





> same here!Â


 Well good, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Not trying to be a complainer, I'm sure I'll be excited to get my box. I always am. Even though I have seen spoilers every month and not always overly excited about certain items, it's still fun. I haven't received a shipping email yet. My glossy boxes usually come really late. So maybe I'll forget what's in it by then! But I doubt it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm really pleased with the box, thanks for the picture!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 18, 2013)

This box is disappointing as a collab but really nice just as a regular box. I loved last month's more, but I'm looking forward to trying the face cream and perfume.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it's a great box! I knew the posting of that VIP box would make people disappointed. There's NO way they would do a normal box like that for $21. It was valued very, very high.

For $21 this box is valued at triple what we paid. With that said I hope I don't get the sheet mask. For some reason they make me feel panicky when they are on like claustrophobic or something. It won't ruin the box, but I would prefer not to have it.

I don't sub to GB because I cut back my subs, but I had to have the collab box! They always seem to be better. I love that it's a mix of products. Love the Fresh brand, Tarte, lip gloss is always good and skincare. It's very well rounded. I also bought my mom one for Christmas and I think she will love it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 18, 2013)

I, too, am excited for this box.  I quit subbing to GB several months ago but decided I'll probably get all the collab boxes they do.  I can't wait to get mine, I am dying to try the Fresh face cream!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> So does @Tiffany27la Â lol


 aaaand so does @jannie135!! (she's just in denial about it.)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's a great box! I knew the posting of that VIP box would make people disappointed. There's NO way they would do a normal box like that for $21. It was valued very, very high.

For $21 this box is valued at triple what we paid. With that said I hope I don't get the sheet mask. For some reason they make me feel panicky when they are on like claustrophobic or something. It won't ruin the box, but I would prefer not to have it.

I don't sub to GB because I cut back my subs, but I had to have the collab box! They always seem to be better. I love that it's a mix of products. Love the Fresh brand, Tarte, lip gloss is always good and skincare. It's very well rounded. I also bought my mom one for Christmas and I think she will love it.

I think it's a nice box too. The Tarte and Fresh more than make up for everything. I think the disappointment lies with it not being able to compare to the VIP box and the inclusion of unfamiliar brands like Sesha and balance Me. I looked into both. The science behind Sesha sounds intriguing and balance Me seems like the UK equivalent to Origins or Korres. I still haven't received shipping notification. Sigh.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's a great box! I knew the posting of that VIP box would make people disappointed. There's NO way they would do a normal box like that for $21. It was valued very, very high.

For $21 this box is valued at triple what we paid. With that said I hope I don't get the sheet mask. For some reason they make me feel panicky when they are on like claustrophobic or something. It won't ruin the box, but I would prefer not to have it.

I don't sub to GB because I cut back my subs, but I had to have the collab box! They always seem to be better. I love that it's a mix of products. Love the Fresh brand, Tarte, lip gloss is always good and skincare. It's very well rounded. I also bought my mom one for Christmas and I think she will love it.

I think it's a nice box too. The Tarte and Fresh more than make up for everything. I think the disappointment lies with it not being able to compare to the VIP box and the inclusion of unfamiliar brands like Sesha and balance Me. I looked into both. The science behind Sesha sounds intriguing and balance Me seems like the UK equivalent to Origins or Korres. I still haven't received shipping notification. Sigh.

I have received Balance me products in my German GB and so far I have liked everyone I have received.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 18, 2013)

I received my box today without shipping notification! I'm really impressed with GB this month. Maybe they really are trying to improve their service. I received the exfoliating gel instead of the mask. Hopefully, I'll be able to try the mask in the extra box I gifted myself.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 18, 2013)

> I received my box today without shipping notification! I'm really impressed with GB this month. Maybe they really are trying to improve their service. I received the exfoliating gel instead of the mask. Hopefully, I'll be able to try the mask in the extra box I gifted myself.


 [@]evildrporkchop[/@] did you mean Balance Me exfoliating gel? If so? Balance Me sent me one deluxe size sample when I ordered their products online. I love it! I'm just not a fan of herbal smell; but it works great.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 18, 2013)

> [@]evildrporkchop[/@] did you mean Balance Me exfoliating gel? If so? Balance Me sent me one deluxe size sample when I ordered their products online. I love it! I'm just not a fan of herbal smell; but it works great.


 No, the gel is from Sesha. We're all receiving the balance Me tinted lip balm. The box also comes with a coupon for 40% off $50 orders at Sesha.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 18, 2013)

My box was delivered today, but in out of town and won't be able to open it until Monday!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG! Mine moved so fast, it is in my town as of Friday afternoon!! You guys have no clue, I am always the last one to get these boxes. Hopefully it goes out in Saturdays mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## izzi917 (Oct 19, 2013)

Where do you all live who have been receiving your glossyboxes? I'm in NY and I have received a tracking code or anything. Any of you ladies on the east coast?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Where do you all live who have been receiving your glossyboxes? I'm in NY and I have received a tracking code or anything. Any of you ladies on the east coast?


 I live in Florida and mine is out for delivery today.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Where do you all live who have been receiving your glossyboxes? I'm in NY and I have received a tracking code or anything. Any of you ladies on the east coast?


 I live in NJ. No shipping info and my account shows October box in "pack" stage.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in Michigan and nothing here yet -- no tracking number (on either box, as I gifted myself one as well!) and the GB site still says it's being packed (estimated delivery is between 10/24 &amp; 11/6, I think it said.)


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in CA and got tracking info but it's just been sitting in IN for several days and hasn't moved (as per usual). No estimated delivery date yet.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's my box with the Sesha Exfoliating Gel. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## kchan99 (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope I get the exfoliating gel when I receive my box. It looks like it's good for a few uses. Thanks evildrporkchop for posting.

And now about receiving my box, I checked the Glossybox website a few times and saw that the estimated date has been changing every time I look at it. Is this usual? This is my first time subscribing.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 19, 2013)

> Where do you all live who have been receiving your glossyboxes? I'm in NY and I have received a tracking code or anything. Any of you ladies on the east coast?


 I'm in NY.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Michigan and nothing here yet -- no tracking number (on either box, as I gifted myself one as well!) and the GB site still says it's being packed (estimated delivery is between 10/24 &amp; 11/6, I think it said.)
I'm in MI, too and my box is already moving with estimated delivery 10/22.


----------



## Gracie Girl (Oct 19, 2013)

My box came today. I didn't even open it. I'm putting it up for sale.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got mine today, it included the scrub instead of the mask. I think the mask is .5 oz I don't know what to think of the lip gloss. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I got mine today, it included the scrub instead of the mask. I think the mask is .5 oz I don't know what to think of the lip gloss. Has anyone tried it yet?


 I tried it and like it. It smells sorta weird and herbal but it feels really hydrating and slightly tingly. I don't know if they're sending out different colors but I got super soft beige which is very sheer but a nice hint of brown nude.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I'm in Michigan and nothing here yet -- no tracking number (on either box, as I gifted myself one as well!) and the GB site still says it's being packed (estimated delivery is between 10/24 &amp; 11/6, I think it said.)


 That's weird! I'm in MI and I got my box today.


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got the mask. It says it is for mature skin. I don't consider myself to be "mature" yet. I guess I'll give it to my mom. Otherwise, I'm happy with the box. I didn't get my free lip product from that promo though!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I got the mask. It says it is for mature skin. I don't consider myself to be "mature" yet. I guess I'll give it to my mom. Otherwise, I'm happy with the box. I didn't get my free lip product from that promo though!


 Neither did I!!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Neither did I!!


 Me three on the free lip product front. Is it worth emailing about?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 19, 2013)

My box was delivered yesterday and I live in VA.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope my box is there when I get home. I live in virginia.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 19, 2013)

My box got delivered today.. and I'm at my parents house.. lets just hope its ok staying outside overnight...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 19, 2013)

just got home and no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least there was a mac viva glam 1 lipstick waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizbetstyle (Oct 19, 2013)

I received my box today (Saturday). I received the face mask. Looking forward to trying it. The mascara looks like it would be easy to tell which side of the brush has which bristles, but once it is coated in mascara it is a little hard to tell. My husband could tell the difference on my eyelashes once I had it on though. The lip gloss is in a soft beige, there was a color difference on my lips, but it didn't last an hour. I put it on before a TV show and checked again after it was over and the color was gone. The perfume has a very light scent so I should be able to wear it even though it is not a favorite. Maybe I will hold it for a giveaway. Excited about trying the moisturizer tonight. It looks like a decent sample size.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm in VA.

Everything looked so small in the box. Glossybox is the first sub box I've ever subscribed to so it's hard for me to let go... but I'm thinking after this year I'm going to drop a lot of subs.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where do you all live who have been receiving your glossyboxes? I'm in NY and I have received a tracking code or anything. Any of you ladies on the east coast?

I'm in NY, 11365 and no news on my front.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 20, 2013)

Man!  That's a good lookin' box!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my box with the Sesha Exfoliating Gel. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 20, 2013)

> I got my box today and I'm in VA. Everything looked so small in the box. Glossybox is the first sub box I've ever subscribed to so it's hard for me to let go... but I'm thinking after this year I'm going to drop a lot of subs.


 Small?? You got a full size mascara and lipgloss! Not to mention a huge sample of fresh face cream!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Small?? You got a full size mascara and lipgloss! Not to mention a huge sample of fresh face cream!
 I know! I mean like the box didn't look full lol. It looked like maybe one item was missing. But for a collab box I thought it was meh.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I know! I mean like the box didn't look full lol. It looked like maybe one item was missing. But for a collab box I thought it was meh.
I'm not exactly super impressed with the box either..seeing the "blogger" Byrdie box got my hopes all kinds of high for this month. But way to go Glossybox for reeling us in with that one..it definitely worked for me.

ETA: that red lipstick looks uh-maazing on you BTW...does it smell like cake?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 20, 2013)

> I'm not exactly super impressed with the box either..seeing the "blogger" Byrdie box got my hopes all kinds of high for this month. But way to go Glossybox for reeling us in with that one..it definitely worked for me. ETA: that red lipstick looks uh-maazing on you BTW...does it smell like cake?


 Yeah, but no way we were going to get anything remotely close to that for $21. Even the more expensive subs don't include many high end products. Perhaps I'm too easy to please, but GB made a good effort. Got me thinking though...wouldn't it be amazing if Sephora had a sub? I'd be all over that.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, but no way we were going to get anything remotely close to that for $21. Even the more expensive subs don't include many high end products. Perhaps I'm too easy to please, but GB made a good effort.

Got me thinking though...wouldn't it be amazing if Sephora had a sub? I'd be all over that.
GAH.  I'd sign up for that in a heartbeat!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 20, 2013)

I went out to the grocery store this morning and found my box in yesterday's mail! Nice surprise. This was my first GB. I got the version with the mask, which I will try tonight. I thought the product sizes were nice; even what wasn't full-sized was enough to really get a good sense of whether they will work for you. The box itself seems to be quite a bit bigger than most. I'm going to see if it will fit any of my nail stuff. The only thing I was a little sad about was that the mascara was black. Looking at the spolier, I thought it was going to be purple. I am not very adventurous with a lot of beauty products, but I really like colored mascara and eyeliners. So, good first month -- yay.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't even have a shipping email yet! Wahhh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually get my glossybox really late every month. So I'll get this in November.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 20, 2013)

> I don't even have a shipping email yet! Wahhh.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually get my glossybox really late every month. So I'll get this in November.


 FYI, I never got a shipping email, and the status in my account never showed that it was shipped. The box just showed up yesterday.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me three on the free lip product front. Is it worth emailing about?

I didn't get mine either! I sent them a facebook message yesterday...I'll wait a few days to see if they respond. It was so sad not to get it!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

> FYI, I never got a shipping email, and the status in my account never showed that it was shipped. The box just showed up yesterday.


Good to know that boxes do show up with no tracking sometimes. I feel like I'm never going to be one of those lucky few although I'm hoping that will be the case and it hasn't ever been. I seriously always get mine the first week of the next month! I'm charged at the beginning of the month like everyone else but mine just takes forever for some reason and it's not like I live in some remote area! I live in Denver!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

So how many of you cancel every month and then resub after seeing the spoiler? Has this ever caused issues with double charges and/or being charged anyway?


----------



## penny13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So how many of you cancel every month and then resub after seeing the spoiler? Has this ever caused issues with double charges and/or being charged anyway? 

I usually cancel each month after I get my box/know it's shipped/a few days before the charge date. I've never gotten double charged (here's hoping that continues!). I usually wait until there is a spoiler or a coupon.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 20, 2013)

i would love to see a sub sponsored by sephora.  they could use some of these freebies with purchase and those 100, 200 &amp; 500 point items to put in the box. they change them frequently so i don't know why they wouldn't start one.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 20, 2013)

> I went out to the grocery store this morning and found my box in yesterday's mail! Nice surprise. This was my first GB. I got the version with the mask, which I will try tonight. I thought the product sizes were nice; even what wasn't full-sized was enough to really get a good sense of whether they will work for you. The box itself seems to be quite a bit bigger than most. I'm going to see if it will fit any of my nail stuff. The only thing I was a little sad about was that the mascara was black. Looking at the spolier, I thought it was going to be purple. I am not very adventurous with a lot of beauty products, but I really like colored mascara and eyeliners. So, good first month -- yay.


 The brush on the mascara is purple... Maybe that's why you thought it would be colored .


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not exactly super impressed with the box either..seeing the "blogger" Byrdie box got my hopes all kinds of high for this month. But way to go Glossybox for reeling us in with that one..it definitely worked for me.

ETA: that red lipstick looks uh-maazing on you BTW...does it smell like cake?
Hahaha Thanks! And no, it smells like Stila lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 21, 2013)

> Hahaha Thanks! AndÂ no, it smells like Stila lol.


 Gahhh! What is WRONG with these companies?? I need some cupcake scented lipstick to go with my cupcake scented hand cream. Duh.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha Thanks! And no, it smells like Stila lol.
Beso!!! That looks way better on you than it does on me!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't get mine either! I sent them a facebook message yesterday...I'll wait a few days to see if they respond. It was so sad not to get it!
I used that code, too.  Haven't gotten my box yet but now I'm afraid I won't have my extra either


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 21, 2013)

What is the last day of the month to sign up for this box?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally got my tracking...it looks like it shipped on the 17th, but hasn't updated since the 18th...I'll just hope it shows up soon.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 21, 2013)

> What is the last day of the month to sign up for this box?Â


 I don't know,but I'm hoping they release another code before it closes!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the last day of the month to sign up for this box? 

October 31st.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 21, 2013)

Newbie question...

I thought GB sent mostly full-sized products. I could be misjudging from the picture earlier in the thread, but it seems like several products this month are samples (although large). It's a great box nonetheless but I'm more curious for future months. Still a great deal.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie question...

I thought GB sent mostly full-sized products. I could be misjudging from the picture earlier in the thread, but it seems like several products this month are samples (although large). It's a great box nonetheless but I'm more curious for future months. Still a great deal.
Not necessarily. I've gotten a lot of full-sized products but you can't expect every item in the box to be full size. You do get 2 full sized items in this box though! Not to mention the huge sample of Fresh face cream. Don't assume you will always get full sized items or else your going to be disappointed some months. I've always gotten nice size products that are sample size though!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 21, 2013)

@Tiffany27la I needed some hand lotion this morning and thought of you so I grabbed my new be delectable lotion. Now I smell like a yummy strawberry cupcake!!! Yummmmmm


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 21, 2013)

Woot! Got my box!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woot! Got my box!






That is the same box I received.  I would have rather gotten the exfoliater than the face mask, but overall I'm very pleased with the box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie question...

I thought GB sent mostly full-sized products. I could be misjudging from the picture earlier in the thread, but it seems like several products this month are samples (although large). It's a great box nonetheless but I'm more curious for future months. Still a great deal.

Nope...they do promise at least one full sized item per box...normally you get at least 2 or more...but the sizes are always really good anyway!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not necessarily. I've gotten a lot of full-sized products but you can't expect every item in the box to be full size. You do get 2 full sized items in this box though! Not to mention the huge sample of Fresh face cream. Don't assume you will always get full sized items or else your going to be disappointed some months. I've always gotten nice size products that are sample size though!
Thanks for the response. I thought they usually did 3/5 full sized or something (no idea how I came to this) but I'm definitely happy with this box. Big samples are always nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nope...they do promise at least one full sized item per box...normally you get at least 2 or more...but the sizes are always really good anyway!
Ah, maybe I took that and ran with it...oh well, a deal is a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woot! Got my box!





We are box twins!  I think this box is seriously good value.  I'm just on equally serious product overload, if only I had six heads and five bodies I'd go through all my stash before it expires 



...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 21, 2013)

I tried everything but the mask and I'm in love with ALL of it. :-(. The tarte curled and lengthened my lashes. That type of brush does nothing for my lashes...don't even care for they're real! But I soooo love this one. The au vert reminds me of CK one just better. And the lip salve feels so nice and gives a nice natural boost to my lips...and smells like wrigleys spearmint gum. Only used the fresh one but I think it's nice....but I seemed to have misplaced it?! Ugh!!!!! So, if there's something in your box you want rid of PM me please, oh please!!!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally got shipping notice today! But my box hasn't had any movement at all, it's in NJ. So it will be here most likely on Halloween. If that's the case, this will be the first time for getting my box before the new month starts. Yay!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not necessarily. I've gotten a lot of full-sized products but you can't expect every item in the box to be full size. You do get 2 full sized items in this box though! Not to mention the huge sample of Fresh face cream. Don't assume you will always get full sized items or else your going to be disappointed some months. I've always gotten nice size products that are sample size though!
Thanks for the response. *I thought they usually did 3/5 full sized or something (no idea how I came to this)* but I'm definitely happy with this box. Big samples are always nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That sounds kind of like the Blush beauty box, which usually has several (I think this month it was 3) full-sized products.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

will someone post a pic of the perfume size please? my box should be here in the next couple of days and im just so curious about that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not necessarily. I've gotten a lot of full-sized products but you can't expect every item in the box to be full size. You do get 2 full sized items in this box though! Not to mention the huge sample of Fresh face cream. Don't assume you will always get full sized items or else your going to be disappointed some months. I've always gotten nice size products that are sample size though!
Thanks for the response. *I thought they usually did 3/5 full sized or something (no idea how I came to this)* but I'm definitely happy with this box. Big samples are always nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That sounds kind of like the Blush beauty box, which usually has several (I think this month it was 3) full-sized products.


I really think they normally DO send 2 or 3 full sized items, but I remember when they were starting, they explicitly stated the promise that there would be at least one full sized product. It's often more than that, but they have least promised that one! Unless something has changed since then...but I can't imagine them promising more than that, because if they only promise one, but they send out three, it's awesome! BUt if they promised three and had a hard time procuring more than one full sized item in a month, then people would feel ripped off.


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
October 31st.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 21, 2013)

> @Tiffany27la I needed some hand lotion this morning and thought of you so I grabbed my new be delectable lotion. Now I smell like a yummy strawberry cupcake!!! Yummmmmm


 Haha! I'm like their spokesperson..lol! But don't they smell so heavenly??!! Speaking of..I need to put some more Coconut &amp; Cream on right.this.second. ...aaaand I may or may not have the three other scents in my purse, too.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

will someone post a pic of the perfume size please? my box should be here in the next couple of days and im just so curious about that.

Sorry it's all ominus looking... It's 6:30 in NY and dark already!  

It is a good size bottle, sorta the size of a Julep nailpolish.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am in LOVE with the Fresh moisturizer specially since my skin has been getting dry.

I am seriously debating whether or not to get a gift box but at the same time...its like do I really need all the other stuff i should just save up and buy the fresh moisturizer.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is an impressive size bottle! Normally they are the tiny testers. I'm a Bvlgari girl so I'm excited to try this scent. The Blanc is my least favorite.

I think the box looks great! That Fresh sample has me very very happy! I thought it would be much smaller! Crossing my finger for the exfoliator! Thanks for the pics guys!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

> Sorry it's all ominus looking...Â It's 6:30 in NY andÂ dark already! Â  It is a good size bottle, sorta the size of a Julep nailpolish.


 Thank you so much for posting that!!! What a great size! I know that lots of people hate getting perfume in subscription boxes, but I really enjoy them as long as they are a decent size and not itsy bitsy vials. The rollerball from last month I loved and from the scent description of this one I'm sure I will like it also.


----------



## frankjones (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the deal with the extra mascara applicator?  Am I supposed to put that one on or is it just to show the difference in the two sides?  I don't want to break it trying to put the other one on..


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for posting that!!! What a great size! I know that lots of people hate getting perfume in subscription boxes, but I really enjoy them as long as they are a decent size and not itsy bitsy vials. The rollerball from last month I loved and from the scent description of this one I'm sure I will like it also.
You are so welcome!  I was happy to do it, it was normalizing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I was just on the way out the door for a blind dinner date with a guy from OK Cupid when our discussion about my allergies to cats caused a rather abrupt 'disconnet'. 







So I shot the photo, made a bowl of noodles and watched an eposide of Cover Affairs... now I'm going to have a couple of chocolate liquors.   

It's so odd that the women that I've never met on this MUT seem to be some of the most well-balanced and mannered people.  When I start chatting with a guy that's being all forward (11:00 PM, "I'm coming over." outburst of laughter from me) and asking probing questions... before we even meet face-to-face, I sorta think, mmmm... This guy's less receptive and more outhere then a bunch of poeple I've never met and have no plans on dating.  I know it's entirely unfair, but I measure my online dating perspective's social etiqute against this MUT, they've got a high bar to clear.

BTW, I know we all appreciate a good indulgence...  These Anthon Berg cuties are around $33 online and anywhere else.  But if anyone has a Costco membership, they are $16 there.  

I grabbed a box ahead of time when they came out last week to make Christmas favors, well out of the 64, there's less then 20 left now, I went and got another box.  Yummmmmm....


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so welcome!  I was happy to do it, it was normalizing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I was just on the way out the door for a blind dinner date with a guy from OK Cupid when our discussion about my allergies to cats caused a rather abrupt 'disconnet'. 






So I shot the photo, made a bowl of noodles and watched an eposide of Cover Affairs... now I'm going to have a couple of chocolate liquors.   

*It's so odd that the women that I've never met on this MUT seem to be some of the most well-balanced and mannered people. * When I start chatting with a guy that's being all forward (11:00 PM, "I'm coming over." outburst of laughter from me) and asking probing questions... before we even meet face-to-face, I sorta think, mmmm... This guy's less receptive and more outhere then a bunch of poeple I've never met and have no plans on dating.  I know it's entirely unfair, but I measure my online dating perspective's social etiqute against this MUT, they've got a high bar to clear.

BTW, I know we all appreciate a good indulgence...  These Anthon Berg cuties are around $33 online and anywhere else.  But if anyone has a Costco membership, they are $16 there.  

I grabbed a box ahead of time when they came out last week to make Christmas favors, well out of the 64, there's less then 20 left now, I went and got another box.  Yummmmmm....




 

I can't agree more. It's such a relief to come home from college classes with very annoying people to polite comments and helpful strangers! Sorry your date was cut short but perhaps it was for the best? Wishing you the best of luck next time! 

I had a particularly bad trip to Sephora where I was tossed between employees and given the "ugh" look when I asked if I could try out a blush. I left thinking I would never go back before asking all the wonderful MUT ladies for advice first!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for posting that!!! What a great size! I know that lots of people hate getting perfume in subscription boxes, but I really enjoy them as long as they are a decent size and not itsy bitsy vials. The rollerball from last month I loved and from the scent description of this one I'm sure I will like it also.
You are so welcome!  I was happy to do it, it was normalizing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I was just on the way out the door for a blind dinner date with a guy from OK Cupid when our discussion about my allergies to cats caused a rather abrupt 'disconnet'.






So I shot the photo, made a bowl of noodles and watched an eposide of Cover Affairs... now I'm going to have a couple of chocolate liquors.  

It's so odd that the women that I've never met on this MUT seem to be some of the most well-balanced and mannered people.  When I start chatting with a guy that's being all forward (11:00 PM, "I'm coming over." outburst of laughter from me) and asking probing questions... before we even meet face-to-face, I sorta think, mmmm... This guy's less receptive and more outhere then a bunch of poeple I've never met and have no plans on dating.  I know it's entirely unfair, but I measure my online dating perspective's social etiqute against this MUT, they've got a high bar to clear.

BTW, I know we all appreciate a good indulgence...  These Anthon Berg cuties are around $33 online and anywhere else.  But if anyone has a Costco membership, they are $16 there.

I grabbed a box ahead of time when they came out last week to make Christmas favors, well out of the 64, there's less then 20 left now, I went and got another box.  Yummmmmm....






Those chocolates are so delicious, the hubby gave me a box when we were dating and they didn't last too long. Good luck on future dates!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so welcome!  I was happy to do it, it was normalizing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  I was just on the way out the door for a blind dinner date with a guy from OK Cupid when our discussion about my allergies to cats caused a rather abrupt 'disconnet'. 






So I shot the photo, made a bowl of noodles and watched an eposide of Cover Affairs... now I'm going to have a couple of chocolate liquors.   

It's so odd that the women that I've never met on this MUT seem to be some of the most well-balanced and mannered people.  When I start chatting with a guy that's being all forward (11:00 PM, "I'm coming over." outburst of laughter from me) and asking probing questions... before we even meet face-to-face, I sorta think, mmmm... This guy's less receptive and more outhere then a bunch of poeple I've never met and have no plans on dating.  I know it's entirely unfair, but I measure my online dating perspective's social etiqute against this MUT, they've got a high bar to clear.

BTW, I know we all appreciate a good indulgence...  These Anthon Berg cuties are around $33 online and anywhere else.  But if anyone has a Costco membership, they are $16 there.  

I grabbed a box ahead of time when they came out last week to make Christmas favors, well out of the 64, there's less then 20 left now, I went and got another box.  Yummmmmm....




 
The only thing better than chocolate is chocolate that gets you a little drunk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the dating situation. My best friend and my mom are both doing the online dating thing, and they just can't seem to find a guy who isn't either super forward and pervy, or flakey, or they have serious baggage (i.e. wives that haven't been divorced yet, mental instability....). It sucks the most for my mom. She's 55 years old, been married and raised her kid, and now she just wants someone she can go see movies and sing Karaoke with, a companion. She's doesn't want to be married again, she's content in her life and her home with her animals (2 dogs, sometimes 4 when she babysits the neighbor dogs, and 3 cats), and she doesn't want to change any of that. She just wants a companion to do things with, and if it evolves into something else then that's great. I feel bad for her all the time though, because she'll start talking to a guy, and he'll seem really nice and she'll think she might actually like him, and then he'll start getting sexually inappropriate (which is her biggest turnoff), or they are super flakey and won't keep in touch consistently, or whatever the case may be. It bums me out because she then thinks its because they don't like her, and she can't figure out what she did wrong, and gets a little down on herself. I just have to keep telling her that there are A LOT of creepers on the net, but there are also a lot of good guys out there, they are just much harder to find than the creepers because they put themselves out there very aggressively.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *frankjones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the deal with the extra mascara applicator?  Am I supposed to put that one on or is it just to show the difference in the two sides?  I don't want to break it trying to put the other one on..
HAHA! I was a little confused about this too. The extra brush is just to show you what the different sides of the brush look like, so that it's easier to tell which side to do what with when the brush is covered in mascara and you can't see which side is which. The mascara is ready to go, disregard the extra brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

My box showed up today! I'm pretty happy with it...I got the exfoliating gel. I actually am keeping the lip salve even though I've been gifting all the glosses, etc. I've been getting because my lips are super dry today and I like  the looks and medicinal scent...so far so good. The face cream feels nice, I will try it after I wash my face this morning. I love the mascara's packaging, and am excited to try that. Someone compared the perfume to CK One and it does have that kind of scent to it, nice and light though. Very different from my usual sweet scents, so I'll wear it! Overall, I think this is a pretty good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 22, 2013)

> You are so welcome! Â I was happy to do it, it was normalizingÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Â I was just on the way out the door for a blind dinner date with a guy from OK Cupid when our discussion about my allergies to cats caused a ratherÂ abruptÂ 'disconnet'.Â  :nud: So I shot the photo, made a bowl of noodles and watched an eposide of Cover Affairs... now I'm going to have a couple of chocolate liquors. Â Â  It's so odd that the women that I've never met on this MUT seem to be some of the most well-balanced and mannered people. Â When I start chatting with a guy that's being all forward (11:00 PM, "I'm comingÂ over." outburst of laughter from me) and asking probing questions...Â before we evenÂ meet face-to-face,Â I sorta think, mmmm... This guy's less receptive and moreÂ outhere then a bunch of poeple I've never met and have no plans on dating. Â I know it's entirely unfair, but I measure my online dating perspective's social etiquteÂ against this MUT, they've got a high bar to clear. BTW, I know we all appreciate a good indulgence... Â These Anthon Berg cutiesÂ are around $33 online and anywhere else. Â But if anyone has a Costco membership, they are $16 there. Â  I grabbedÂ a box ahead of timeÂ when they came out last week to make Christmas favors, well out of the 64, there's less then 20 left now, I went and got another box.Â  Yummmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I love everything about this post. Especially the part about chocolate liquor. ..and I'm totally ordering that. now. ETA: I don't love the part about the guy.. But how you handled the situation? Well done. Noodles fix a LOT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

"Chocolate that gets you a little drunk" sounds like my dream world.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 22, 2013)

> "Chocolate that gets you a little drunk" sounds like my dream world.


 I have a bottle of chocolate wine in my fridge. (I opened it several months ago, though, so I need to toss it sooner rather than later.)


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my box today and I'm shocked that I actually got it in the correct month.  I think this month was a great box...love everything I got but this will be my last month with Glossy Box due to customer service and previous shipping issues.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 22, 2013)

My box came too. I got the mask, which I was hoping for. The cream is nice and I like this perfume *much* more than the other Bvlgari fragrance we've gotten. The bottle is the cutest perfume sample I've ever received. I gave the mascara to my mother because she needed some and I already have several. I like the lip salve as well. Great box!


----------



## Boadicea (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first post. I just joined GlossyBox in September, I love it and now I'm obsessed with spoilers!

I saw this this morning about a winter box. Do you think it's for the US subscribers (possible spoilers if you click on the link)?

http://www.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Just received my box today!




I received Balance Me in Super Soft Beige (do we all receive the same?) and the Sesha Renu Exfoliating Gel, which I'm stoked about! Oh my goodness, the mascara is so faaaancy LOL!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! This is my first post. I just joined GlossyBox in September, I love it and now I'm obsessed with spoilers!

I saw this this morning about a winter box. Do you think it's for the US subscribers (possible spoilers if you click on the link)?

http://www.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/
It says $50 so maybe a limited edition holiday box? Good find and welcome!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! This is my first post. I just joined GlossyBox in September, I love it and now I'm obsessed with spoilers!

I saw this this morning about a winter box. Do you think it's for the US subscribers (possible spoilers if you click on the link)?

http://www.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/

It looks like it'll be for the US. I know the UK GB has limited edition partnership with Net-a-Porter coming up around the same time, so it's only fair we get something too. I'm looking forward to this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my box today! I really like this box!

Got the Sesha Renu Exfoliating Gel instead of the mask which I am happy about.  Enjoy your products everyone!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't agree more. It's such a relief to come home from college classes with very annoying people to polite comments and helpful strangers! Sorry your date was cut short but perhaps it was for the best? Wishing you the best of luck next time! 

I had a particularly bad trip to Sephora where I was tossed between employees and given the "ugh" look when I asked if I could try out a blush. I left thinking I would never go back before asking all the wonderful MUT ladies for advice first!
Thank you for your good thoughts!  I had someone act like that to me once in the NYC lower Manhattan Sephora, I light heartedly and politely asked for her name and then her manager's name... her attitude shifted like a race-car into customer service high gear within 2 second - it was priceless...  

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those chocolates are so delicious, the hubby gave me a box when we were dating and they didn't last too long. Good luck on future dates!
Thanks JC!  The cordials are highly addictive!  I really wanted to send some to AFG too, but the alcohol content made it unsuitable for sending to the troops.  Are you still in Germany?  I think the Anthon Bergs are made in Germany!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only thing better than chocolate is chocolate that gets you a little drunk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the dating situation. My best friend and my mom are both doing the online dating thing, and they just can't seem to find a guy who isn't either super forward and pervy, or flakey, or they have serious baggage (i.e. wives that haven't been divorced yet, mental instability....). It sucks the most for my mom. She's 55 years old, been married and raised her kid, and now she just wants someone she can go see movies and sing Karaoke with, a companion. She's doesn't want to be married again, she's content in her life and her home with her animals (2 dogs, sometimes 4 when she babysits the neighbor dogs, and 3 cats), and she doesn't want to change any of that. She just wants a companion to do things with, and if it evolves into something else then that's great. I feel bad for her all the time though, because she'll start talking to a guy, and he'll seem really nice and she'll think she might actually like him, and then he'll start getting sexually inappropriate (which is her biggest turnoff), or they are super flakey and won't keep in touch consistently, or whatever the case may be. It bums me out because she then thinks its because they don't like her, and she can't figure out what she did wrong, and gets a little down on herself. I just have to keep telling her that there are A LOT of creepers on the net, but there are also a lot of good guys out there, they are just much harder to find than the creepers *because they put themselves out there very aggressively. *
Such a good point!   The low barrier of entry in online dating and the anonymity factor just brings out the wors and most desperate traits.  I'm getting better at extracting myself when the conversation turns pervy.

I used to get offended then introspective, but now I just blurt a hearty laughter and change the subject or just shut down the conversation. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love everything about this post.

Especially the part about chocolate liquor.

..and I'm totally ordering that. now.

ETA: I don't love the part about the guy.. But how you handled the situation? Well done. Noodles fix a LOT




Thanks Tiffany!  It's amazing how centering a bowl of hot steamy noodles can be, it's not going to try and tell you about it's sexual alter- ego or tell you that its an ice cream cone on sabatical.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 22, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!!  I can't believe how early it is.  Now, the 4 hours until I get home from work need to fly by!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't wait to get my grubby hands on my box which is due to arrive tonight!!!! Hopefully, I'll get the exfoliator gel. I got 2 from Birchbox for this month an wouldn't mind getting more, heheh


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like it'll be for the US. I know the UK GB has limited edition partnership with Net-a-Porter coming up around the same time, so it's only fair we get something too. I'm looking forward to this. Thanks for the heads up!

Oh my god, I might lose my mind over a Net-a-Porter collab box!  Emailing every brit I know right now, lol.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my box today - it's decent, but I think I got spoiled by the extra super special Byrdie box that was on Instagram a while ago.  I am just getting a little bit tired of the repeat brands showing up in these boxes (Tarte, Bvlgari) and I'm bummed that the lip gloss has Lanolin in it.  I'll be giving the Bvlgari scent to my mom, and the lip gloss went in the trash as I didn't realize until _after_ I used it that it had Lanolin in it.  I also did not care for the spearminty smell of it.  But I am excited to try the Sesha and Fresh products.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey y'all -- what's the last day of the month that you can sign up &amp; still get October's box?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 22, 2013)

I received my October Glossybox today, October 22nd..Does anyone else find this to be odd? I'm not complaining, however, I have grown accustomed to receiving my monthly boxes the month after they are named for. Loving the cute perfume bottle. Excited to try the gloss and Fresh cream. Not too thrilled with the mask since I'm not a person who can sit still for any length of time with paper on my face.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

I came home from Jury Duty today to find my box!  I got the exfoliating gel, yay!

It was nice to come home to a bunch of mail on my door step after a rrrrrreeeeaaaalllllyyyyy long day doing my civic duty, and it's not over yet I have another 4 days of service ahead of me.  Ugh.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home from Jury Duty today to find my box!  I got the exfoliating gel, yay!

It was nice to come home to a bunch of mail on my door step after a rrrrrreeeeaaaalllllyyyyy long day doing my civic duty, and it's not over yet I have another 4 days of service ahead of me.  Ugh.

Aw, I'm sorry.



That is just never fun! Awesome goodies in the mail always helps!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

So I tried pretty much everything today!

Perfume - I wore it and I liked it, though it's super light. A nice change and the bottle is cute.

Fresh face cream - Love! It kept my skin soft and hydrated, but it felt light and fresh.

Sesha exfoliating gel - LOVED this! It reminded me of a sample I got a while back and loved, of an enzyme peel...I love rubbing off the balls of dead skin.

Lip salve - Kept my lips soft all day..I like that the color was sheer, almost nonexistent on me.

Mascara - Love! It performed similarly to They're Real on me, and the packaging was amazing!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 23, 2013)

For some reason, I was soo excited to get my box today. Then, I opened it and was kinda 'bleh'. What's wrong with me? Haha I got the mask (oh well; will try it anyway). I'm stoked on Fresh's facial cream which is a decent size. As for perfume: it smells nice but not my scent. Mascara will be a nice gift for the holidays. I'm a huge fan of Balance Me products. This gloss kinda disappoint me. I don't know maybe I just have a different experience with glosses so it's like maybe I'm just overloaded with so many lip products. That will make another a holiday gift. I resembled my glossy dots for next month and can't believe that I've been with them for a year! I'm considering taking a break and maybe try a different sub box?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For some reason, I was soo excited to get my box today. Then, I opened it and was kinda 'bleh'. What's wrong with me? Haha I got the mask (oh well; will try it anyway). I'm stoked on Fresh's facial cream which is a decent size. As for perfume: it smells nice but not my scent. Mascara will be a nice gift for the holidays. I'm a huge fan of Balance Me products. This gloss kinda disappoint me. I don't know maybe I just have a different experience with glosses so it's like maybe I'm just overloaded with so many lip products. That will make another a holiday gift. I resembled my glossy dots for next month and can't believe that I've been with them for a year! I'm considering taking a break and maybe try a different sub box?

Haha, I sure know what you mean!  Reading at the contents of the box I get all excited then when it's here I realize that I have a gabillion mascars, lip gloass and face creams.... so I get this little queezy feel in my stomach, like I've had 3 slices of cheese cake.

Well, we can all get start early on our Christmas boxes for every lady we know.  My college age niece is already so 'in the know' when I give her a box, there will be brown crinkle paper, a deluxe fragrance, face cream, lip gloss, a nail polish and  some premium chocolate (Godiva, Lindt, Anthon Berg...)  

Gah...  I have just too much stuff!!


----------



## Totem (Oct 23, 2013)

Loving the Sesha gel too! I've never tried anything like that before. The perfume smells like deodorant pads to me. I hate that smell! I liked my box tho. Will be using the Sesha coupon.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried pretty much everything today!

Perfume - I wore it and I liked it, though it's super light. A nice change and the bottle is cute.

Fresh face cream - Love! It kept my skin soft and hydrated, but it felt light and fresh.

Sesha exfoliating gel - LOVED this! It reminded me of a sample I got a while back and loved, of an enzyme peel...I love rubbing off the balls of dead skin.

Lip salve - Kept my lips soft all day..I like that the color was sheer, almost nonexistent on me.

Mascara - Love! It performed similarly to They're Real on me, and the packaging was amazing!
I agree with all that except I got the face mask instead of the exfoliating gel. I love everything except that because I hate sheet masks in general. I did use it and hated it the entire time, but my face felt nice when it was done.

So happy to have that mascara and the Fresh sample is HUGE!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been subscribing to gb almost a year (joined after the man repeller box) and I think this is my favorite so far. I love tarte and fresh products


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 23, 2013)

I thought this box was awesome I am happy with everything except the perfume. I love Bvlgari Black and Jasmin Noir but to me this one smells like mens deodorant. Probably just because I'm more into woodsy,spicy,dark scents so this one is too fresh/clean for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 23, 2013)

I received my box and was happy, but not as thrilled as with the other collaboration boxes. I've definitely been spoiled by Glossybox. I received the exfoliating gel in my box, and I really liked it! I also LOVE the fresh cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels and smells so nice.

I'm a little bummed because I didn't receive the extra lip product for using the code "LIPS" when I ordered. Has anyone had success receiving this item?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 23, 2013)

A new LE box is on its way....

http://www.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/

This was posted by My Beauty Box Review

(warning...there are spoilers in the article)

Opps...did not realize this was already posted about above....sorry for the repeat...


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box and was happy, but not as thrilled as with the other collaboration boxes. I've definitely been spoiled by Glossybox. I received the exfoliating gel in my box, and I really liked it! I also LOVE the fresh cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels and smells so nice.

I'm a little bummed because I didn't receive the extra lip product for using the code "LIPS" when I ordered. Has anyone had success receiving this item? 
I didn't get mine either - as far as I can tell, no one on MuT got their extra lip product. Definitely a bummer!

Aside from that, I really did like this box! It's my favorite one so far - I signed up last winter, but canceled after August. I think I will just buy one off boxes like some of you guys are also doing!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get mine either - as far as I can tell, no one on MuT got their extra lip product. Definitely a bummer!

Aside from that, I really did like this box! It's my favorite one so far - I signed up last winter, but canceled after August. I think I will just buy one off boxes like some of you guys are also doing!
I didn't get the lip product either.  Will probably email them.  I need another lip balm like I need a hole in the head, but they promised me a lip balm so now I must have it!

I also really liked the box, got the exfoliating gel I was hoping for.  And I'm looking forward to trying the mascara, I've used Lights Camera Lashes in the past and loved it.  I just need to use the 3 open tubes I already have before opening another.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 23, 2013)

I am still waiting on shipping. That is what I get for canceling before they shipped it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I usually cancel each month after I get my box/know it's shipped/a few days before the charge date. I've never gotten double charged (here's hoping that continues!). I usually wait until there is a spoiler or a coupon.
has glossybox ever given you a hard time for doing that?

I want this month's box but am not   sure I want to continue to get it every month - I also would like the option to "skip" a month without them punishing me!! lol


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has glossybox ever given you a hard time for doing that?

I want this month's box but am not   sure I want to continue to get it every month - I also would like the option to "skip" a month without them punishing me!! lol
I've done it a lot personally, and I never had trouble with them.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've done it a lot personally, and I never had trouble with them.
thanks!!

I will do that once my box ships out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 23, 2013)

I received my box today.. received the mask and did not receive my promotional free lip balm... sent an email; we'll see if they reply.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box today.. received the mask and did not receive my promotional free lip balm... sent an email; we'll see if they reply.

I received an email back already that they are sending me the lip balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 23, 2013)

I emailed them about the missing LIPS promo this morning and already heard back, too.  They said they will ship it out this week


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box today.. received the mask and did not receive my promotional free lip balm... sent an email; we'll see if they reply.

I received an email back already that they are sending me the lip balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!  It's so nice that they've stepped up their customer service.  Now if they ever release a spoiler I want, I'll actually buy a box!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got my box a few days ago, probably one of my favorite boxes this year!, so far the facial cream and exfoliate are my favorites. I always love Tarte but I already have a ton of mascara but the packaging is so fancy so I cant wait to try it. The Bvlgari perfume smells ausome, I think my mother would like this so I'm going to give that to her for her xmas stocking.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope I get this box.  I used Glossydots and mine still shows in the pack phase.  I assume I am in the last wave since mine was free.  I want in on the fun!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 24, 2013)

No one had started a new thread for Glossybox Novemeber since it's almost November?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No one had started a new thread for Glossybox Novemeber since it's almost November?

I'll do it!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love the way the Tarte packaging feels in my hand! It's not cold or hard, just nice and the formula and brush are awesome! I like it MUCH better than Benefit's They're Real.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 24, 2013)

I want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I may have to call today and see what's up with my tracking.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! This is my first post. I just joined GlossyBox in September, I love it and now I'm obsessed with spoilers!

I saw this this morning about a winter box. Do you think it's for the US subscribers (possible spoilers if you click on the link)?

http://www.glam.com/glossybox-goes-for-the-gold/
Welcome!

That golden box seems to me like the same concept of one they did last year in Germany. It was 30 Euros,  I will have to look and see if I have a pic of the contents. The box itself is nice and has a magnetic closure I use it to put jewelry in.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yeah that golden winter box looks interesting, hope its good! Can't wait to see spoilers in those soon. And welcome Boadicea ! I too get a little obsessed with spoilers plus MUT gals are AUSOME at finding them ahead of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Yay! Â It's so nice that they've stepped up their customer service. Â Now if they ever release a spoiler I want, I'll actually buy a box!


 I've noticed this too! They totally stepped up the customer service and it's definitely appreciated and noticed. They helped me redeem my points for another October box to give for a friends birthday.


----------



## KBanks (Oct 24, 2013)

Is any one else not getting the surveys for this months box? They're not even showing up. I want my Glossydots damn it! Not that serious I know but I do want my Glossydots


----------



## lovepink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KBanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is any one else not getting the surveys for this months box? They're not even showing up. I want my Glossydots damn it! Not that serious I know but I do want my Glossydots




If memory serves right the surveys for the previous months box do not post until the 10th-15th of the following month.  So October's surveys would be up around Nov 10-15.  I have not been subbed since June so maybe they have stepped their game up while I have been gone.  I only resubbed this month to cash in Glossydots.


----------



## lalamakeup26 (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if we still get to do surveys if we cancel before the surveys come out?  



  I want to cancel before I get billed for the November box but would still like to get the glossydots from the surveys.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalamakeup26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if we still get to do surveys if we cancel before the surveys come out?  



  I want to cancel before I get billed for the November box but would still like to get the glossydots from the surveys.
Yes.  I cancelled in ealry July (after I got my June box) and was still able to complete the surveys.  Hope that helps!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't agree more. It's such a relief to come home from college classes with very annoying people to polite comments and helpful strangers! Sorry your date was cut short but perhaps it was for the best? Wishing you the best of luck next time!

I had a particularly bad trip to Sephora where I was tossed between employees and given the "ugh" look when I asked if I could try out a blush. I left thinking I would never go back before asking all the wonderful MUT ladies for advice first!
Thank you for your good thoughts!  I had someone act like that to me once in the NYC lower Manhattan Sephora, I light heartedly and politely asked for her name and then her manager's name... her attitude shifted like a race-car into customer service high gear within 2 second - it was priceless...

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those chocolates are so delicious, the hubby gave me a box when we were dating and they didn't last too long. Good luck on future dates!
Thanks JC!  The cordials are highly addictive!  I really wanted to send some to AFG too, but the alcohol content made it unsuitable for sending to the troops.  Are you still in Germany?  I think the Anthon Bergs are made in Germany!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only thing better than chocolate is chocolate that gets you a little drunk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the dating situation. My best friend and my mom are both doing the online dating thing, and they just can't seem to find a guy who isn't either super forward and pervy, or flakey, or they have serious baggage (i.e. wives that haven't been divorced yet, mental instability....). It sucks the most for my mom. She's 55 years old, been married and raised her kid, and now she just wants someone she can go see movies and sing Karaoke with, a companion. She's doesn't want to be married again, she's content in her life and her home with her animals (2 dogs, sometimes 4 when she babysits the neighbor dogs, and 3 cats), and she doesn't want to change any of that. She just wants a companion to do things with, and if it evolves into something else then that's great. I feel bad for her all the time though, because she'll start talking to a guy, and he'll seem really nice and she'll think she might actually like him, and then he'll start getting sexually inappropriate (which is her biggest turnoff), or they are super flakey and won't keep in touch consistently, or whatever the case may be. It bums me out because she then thinks its because they don't like her, and she can't figure out what she did wrong, and gets a little down on herself. I just have to keep telling her that there are A LOT of creepers on the net, but there are also a lot of good guys out there, they are just much harder to find than the creepers *because they put themselves out there very aggressively. *
Such a good point!   The low barrier of entry in online dating and the anonymity factor just brings out the wors and most desperate traits.  I'm getting better at extracting myself when the conversation turns pervy.

I used to get offended then introspective, but now I just blurt a hearty laughter and change the subject or just shut down the conversation.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love everything about this post.

Especially the part about chocolate liquor.

..and I'm totally ordering that. now.

ETA: I don't love the part about the guy.. But how you handled the situation? Well done. Noodles fix a LOT




Thanks Tiffany!  It's amazing how centering a bowl of hot steamy noodles can be, it's not going to try and tell you about it's sexual alter- ego or tell you that its an ice cream cone on sabatical.

I am still in Germany, Anton Bergs are sold every where over here specially for Christmas but  I think they are a Danish company. Its definitely not a good idea to send them to hot places, we have tried sending them over the summer and the liquor doesn't survive the trip.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalamakeup26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if we still get to do surveys if we cancel before the surveys come out?  



  I want to cancel before I get billed for the November box but would still like to get the glossydots from the surveys.
I've actually canceled a couple of times before the surveys came out and I wasn't able to complete them. However, I emailed customer service and they eventually comped me with 100 glossydots. Hopefully you won't have an issue, but if you do, they should at least give you your glossydots!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've actually canceled a couple of times before the surveys came out and I wasn't able to complete them. However, I emailed customer service and they eventually comped me with 100 glossydots. Hopefully you won't have an issue, but if you do, they should at least give you your glossydots!
I was wondering about this too, I don't want to keep this box for next month. But still wanted to get my points, thank you for letting us know .


----------



## NikNik455 (Oct 25, 2013)

Are there any codes lurking about for this month's box?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 26, 2013)

Just logged into my account to get delivery time frame and my surveys for October are up.  FIlling those bad boys out right now!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just logged into my account to get delivery time frame and my surveys for October are up.  FIlling those bad boys out right now!

Already! I still haven't gotten my box! I'm going to be the last one



 

I want to play with my mascara and pull it out in public restrooms so people will think I'm classy and such with my fancy packaging.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Already! I still haven't gotten my box! I'm going to be the last one



 

I want to play with my mascara and pull it out in public restrooms so people will think I'm classy and such with my fancy packaging.
Bahahaha I love it!  I have not got my box either (expected date is 10/29-10/31) so you may not be the last one!  I am so excited to try this.  I like Lights, Camera lashes, but I liked Lights, Camera, Splashes (the water proof version a lot better).  I am excited to see how they compare!  Maybe your box will be nice and show up tomorrow!  Positive box thoughts to you!

ETA: Laughing at the fancy packaging, not the fact you have no box!  It is late and waay past my bedtime!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there any codes lurking about for this month's box?
BODY to get a free Bodyography powder with your first box.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Already! I still haven't gotten my box! I'm going to be the last one




 

I want to play with my mascara and pull it out in public restrooms so people will think I'm classy and such with my fancy packaging.
HAHAHA

I did this already!! Kinda. I just got a "WTF is that?" from the hubs.


----------



## midoridiva (Oct 26, 2013)

Sigh...I have a love/hate relationship with Glossybox. I've been subscribed on and off since last year and the only thing that has been consistent is the fact that I never get my box on time. Uggggh.



 I would REALLY love to get my October box before November!


----------



## cocoseattle (Oct 26, 2013)

This is my first month's box but my box is still on "pack" .... It's est. delivery time is 10/25 - 11/6. I am at west coat. I think it's impossible to get it at 11/6 as they haven't shipping out my box. (it often takes a week ship from east to west). T_T


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2013)

I cannot believe that my box is still in "pack" mode.  Yes, I ordered this past week, but it isn't as if they have "pack" the box.  They have a box there made.  Just ship it already!! lol


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> This is my first month's box but my box is still on "pack" .... It's est. delivery time is 10/25 - 11/6. I am at west coat. I think it's impossible to getÂ it at 11/6 as they haven't shipping out my box. (it often takes a week ship from east to west). T_T


 So you know, my box was delivered before I even got a shipping notice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cocoseattle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first month's box but my box is still on "pack" .... It's est. delivery time is 10/25 - 11/6. I am at west coat. I think it's impossible to get it at 11/6 as they haven't shipping out my box. (it often takes a week ship from east to west). T_T

So you know, my box was delivered before I even got a shipping notice! Yes, and I got shipping one day and my box showed up the next! So it's very possible your box is well on its way to you by now, regardless of whether or not they've updated the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my first box. I ordered in the middle of the month.


----------



## Clackey (Oct 27, 2013)

Just did my surveys.  I had double of every one.  Is that because I bought a gift box?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 27, 2013)

> Just did my surveys. Â I had double of every one. Â Is that because I bought a gift box?


 Yep! I had that last month with my gift box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

I am just so excited that not only did I get my box in October, but got to do my surveys in October, too? Amazing! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 27, 2013)

I used the promo code to get the free Malin and Goetz lip balm, it didn't come in my box.  I emailed GB on the 23rd and they actually emailed me right back and said they would ship it out.  Well, much to my surprise, it showed up yesterday!  I am really impressed.  Maybe GB is turning it around?


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm sorry if this had already been asked but I'm on my phone &amp; can't check. anyway, has anyone had issues with Ebates refusing to give you the $2.75? I've had to email them twice already &amp; now they're blaming GB, saying that GB wont honor Ebates if any kind of discount was used (I tried to use them for my gift box!).


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the promo code to get the free Malin and Goetz lip balm, it didn't come in my box.  I emailed GB on the 23rd and they actually emailed me right back and said they would ship it out.  Well, much to my surprise, it showed up yesterday!  I am really impressed.  Maybe GB is turning it around?

I had a similar experience. I'm definitely happy with customer service right now! And I really like the lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2013)

I cannot believe it!  My box shipped but they put the wrong state in!! However, the zip code is correct.

I hope that the PO is smart enough to figure that out.  I am going to be pissed off if my box goes down to Mississippi instead of MA.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the promo code to get the free Malin and Goetz lip balm, it didn't come in my box.  I emailed GB on the 23rd and they actually emailed me right back and said they would ship it out.  Well, much to my surprise, it showed up yesterday!  I am really impressed.  Maybe GB is turning it around?
I received my lip balm today and they even threw in a Touch in Soul skin base... great CS Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my lip balm today and they even threw in a Touch in Soul skin base... great CS Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Well now I'm jealous!  I didn't get an extra!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 29, 2013)

> I received my lip balm today and they even threw in a Touch in Soul skin base... great CS Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! GB has always been good at replacing missing or damaged products. I found a code. Use MISSMAVEN for 20% off on a monthly or fixed subscription. Expires 10/31.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found a code. Use MISSMAVEN for 20% off on a monthly or fixed subscription. Expires 10/31.

HAH, I knew there'd be a code right after I finished talking myself out of it. Oh well.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 30, 2013)

My box was delivered in Saturday but I haven't seen it! Apparently my complex manager didn't see it either. Ugh, I hate having to deal with usps for delivery issues. Hopefully I can find it in the next few days


----------



## Brittann (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone received their gift box yet? Mine says it hasn't even shipped yet...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their gift box yet? Mine says it hasn't even shipped yet...
Yes, I received mine a couple of days after my normal box. It never showed that it was in the packing stage, shipping stage, etc. on the Glossybox website. However, I did receive an email with tracking info.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

> Has anyone received their gift box yet? Mine says it hasn't even shipped yet...


 Yes I received both of my boxes on the same day.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 30, 2013)

My friend received her gift box last week, though it shipped quite a bit later than mine.


----------



## Brittann (Oct 30, 2013)

> Yes I received both of my boxes on the same day.


 Ok, thanks for letting me know! I received my regular subscription box over a week ago so I'm wondering what the deal us with the gift box...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

> Ok, thanks for letting me know! I received my regular subscription box over a week ago so I'm wondering what the deal us with the gift box...


 Same house or different location? Hmm give them a call or email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittann (Oct 30, 2013)

> Same house or different location? Hmm give them a call or email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same location...I will give them a call!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

> Same location...I will give them a call!


 Yes call them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're really nice whenever I give them a call


----------



## lovepink (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my GB yesterday.  First time I ever got the box in the same month being featured!  Was happy it came before they bill for the next box so I had time to cancel.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 31, 2013)

@brittann I also got my regular subscription and a gift box. The regular sub came last Monday the gift came this Tuesday. So there was about a weeks difference - to the same address


----------



## Brittann (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@brittann I also got my regular subscription and a gift box. The regular sub came last Monday the gift came this Tuesday. So there was about a weeks difference - to the same address
Thanks for letting me know! I called and they said it should be shipping out by today, but I haven't gotten any shipping info yet... I bet I will have to call again tomorrow to get them to actually ship it out. I guess we will see!


----------



## cocoseattle (Oct 31, 2013)

Get my box at the last day of Oct!!

I don't have the perfume (the green bottle) but instead is a soap. What? WHY? Anyone get the same box????


----------



## kchan99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cocoseattle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get my box at the last day of Oct!!

I don't have the perfume (the green bottle) but instead is a soap. What? WHY? Anyone get the same box????
I haven't gotten my box yet. I hope mine doesn't get packed with the soap.


----------



## cocoseattle (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten my box yet. I hope mine doesn't get packed with the soap.
it's Halloween today, but i don't want a trick or treat. I wrote a email to them and hope anyone can give me an answer


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 31, 2013)

GB commented on FB that they gave some of the newer members soap instead of the perfume, which really means they ran out of the perfume.


----------



## cocoseattle (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GB commented on FB that they gave some of the newer members soap instead of the perfume, which really means they ran out of the perfume.
What does that mean? Welcome? or "come back when you grow up?"


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten my box yet. I hope mine doesn't get packed with the soap.
I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 1, 2013)

If mine comes with soap, I think I'll call and complain to be honest. I was looking forward to the perfume.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got my box! The perfume smells sooooo good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If mine comes with soap, I think I'll call and complain to be honest. I was looking forward to the perfume.
So between the perfume/soap swap and the folks who says ebates won't work if we use a coupon code, I have decided to not get this box. I have 2 bars of that soap from that one month already.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 1, 2013)

Dang... My account still shows it's in the "Packing" stage so I emailed them last night.  They said it'll finally ship NEXT week and they'll give me 200 points.  They also said they are of aware of these shipping issues and working to rectify them.

I was really looking forward to this box and even paid for a gift box for my sister. While I'd like the perfume, I'll be REALLY upset if I don't get a box or if it's missing the Tarte or Fresh item. The rest is gravy, but I really want those two items.

And...I live in California - so it takes a long time for their boxes to reach me. 

Feeling a little sads. Thank god for LMdB being so on it and awesome.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 2, 2013)

Tried the mascara for the first time yesterday. It is my new favorite mascara! It is AMAZING!!!


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry if this had already been asked but I'm on my phone &amp; can't check. anyway, has anyone had issues with Ebates refusing to give you the $2.75? I've had to email them twice already &amp; now they're blaming GB, saying that GB wont honor Ebates if any kind of discount was used (I tried to use them for my gift box!).
Under "Exclusions &amp; Limitations" on the Ebates FAQ is this (italic, bold, and underlined for emphasis):

"*Can I use special offers and coupons and still earn Ebates cash back reward?*

In cooperation with our stores, we provide you with specials and coupons that you can combine with cash back for maximum savings. We provide you with an extensive list of store specials and coupons. Please refer to the Coupons &amp; Specials page or the store search for these offers.* If you choose to use coupons and specials that are not listed on Ebates, we cannot guarantee that you will be eligible to receive an Ebates cash back reward on your purchases.*

Furthermore, please be advised that coupons and special offers listed on Ebates are subject to change. Restrictions may apply. Ebates tries to present the most accurate offers but cannot make guarantees due to the time-sensitive nature of these promotions."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to help you understand, Ebates is able to offer what they offer because they are the affiliate.  It's like how you get referral glossydots for getting someone else to sign up.  Well, Glossybox doesn't pay Ebates if you use a code that isn't offered by Ebates because then Glossybox doesn't feel like they needed Ebates to make the sale.  If Ebates doesn't get paid by Glossybox, they can't pay you.

I hope this makes sense.  In short, you basically have to pick the offers that Ebates lists and their cash back or the offer that Glossybox sends out, but using both is gambling on whether you're going to get your Ebates perks.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 4, 2013)

> Under "Exclusions &amp; Limitations" on the Ebates FAQ is this (italic, bold, and underlined for emphasis): "*Can I use special offers and coupons and still earn Ebates cash back reward?* In cooperation with our stores, we provide you with specials and coupons that you can combine with cash back for maximum savings. We provide you with an extensive list of store specials and coupons. Please refer to theÂ Coupons &amp; Specials page Â or the store search for these offers. *If you choose to use coupons and specials that are not listed on Ebates, we cannot guarantee that you will be eligible to receive an Ebates cash back reward on your purchases.*
> 
> Furthermore, please be advised that coupons and special offers listed on Ebates are subject to change. Restrictions may apply. Ebates tries to present the most accurate offers but cannot make guarantees due to the time-sensitive nature of these promotions." ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Just to help you understand, Ebates is able to offer what they offer because they are the affiliate. Â It's like how you get referral glossydots for getting someone else to sign up. Â Well, Glossybox doesn't pay Ebates if you use a code that isn't offered by Ebates because then Glossybox doesn't feel like they needed Ebates to make the sale. Â If Ebates doesn't get paid by Glossybox, they can't pay you. I hope this makes sense. Â In short, you basically have to pick the offers that Ebates lists and their cash back or the offer that Glossybox sends out, but using both is gambling on whether you're going to get your Ebates perks.


 Ha that may be why I haven't gotten points for the computer I bought


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried the mascara for the first time yesterday. It is my new favorite mascara! It is AMAZING!!!

Oh my word, I AGREE @dousedingin I've used it every day since I received it...OBSESSED!




I love the brush design, how you can flip it to use the longer bristles or shorter ones.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my word, I AGREE @dousedingin I've used it every day since I received it...OBSESSED!



I love the brush design, how you can flip it to use the longer bristles or shorter ones.
Yeah, the design is great. I feel like a nerd because I read the enclosed instructions (as if I don't know how to use mascara... hahaha) and using the soft bristles, then finishing with the stiff bristles, really makes the mascara pop. I love it! And with the julep cleansing oil (omg way too obsessed with sub boxes) the mascara comes off SO EASILY!


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

I hadn't tried the mascara yet, but all these comments made me, at 9 PM, bust it out and toss is on.  All I can say is WOW.  I have such puny little lashes and I thought I was forever a They're Real girl, but this Tarte mascara has me rethinking my preference (although I actually am not a fan of the tubing on it).


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hadn't tried the mascara yet, but all these comments made me, at 9 PM, bust it out and toss is on.  All I can say is WOW.  I have such puny little lashes and I thought I was forever a They're Real girl, but this Tarte mascara has me rethinking my preference (although I actually am not a fan of the tubing on it).
The tubing is terrible. Lol but the effect is so awesome!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

I still haven't received my box since my first box got lost in the mail, the replacement box was just sent out a few days ago..I'm curious- what do you guys think of the fresh face cream? It's the reason I signed up for this box so I'm hoping its as great as I heard!


----------



## biskies (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't received my box since my first box got lost in the mail, the replacement box was just sent out a few days ago..I'm curious- what do you guys think of the fresh face cream? It's the reason I signed up for this box so I'm hoping its as great as I heard!
Personally, I love the face cream and I'll likely be buying a full sized version of it.  I'll be better able to provide input as time goes on, but the sample is definitely large enough to decide whether or not it works well.  I hate small foil samples, as though you can make a decision on a product based on a one-time-use packet.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been using the fresh lotus face cream for well over a year - I totally  love it!!   No sunscreen either - thank goodness! 

it is well worth the money.  I got this box for the deluxe sizes and to try out the other products too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 6, 2013)

Love, love, love! I'm actually happy to have gotten the soap after all...IMO, it smells kind of like Lush's Ginger Soap...which I miss terribly. The Bodyography blush was from a first-time subscriber code.


----------



## biskies (Nov 6, 2013)

I am so jealous of that soap!  I would have gladly swapped the soap for my perfume.  I still love my box though, but seriously, that is awesome.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 6, 2013)

I was in love with it until the card said it was $30 full-sized.




 I still love it...just not enough to spend that, lol!


----------



## biskies (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in love with it until the card said it was $30 full-sized.



 I still love it...just not enough to spend that, lol! 
Yeah, I don't think you'll find me spending $30 on a soap.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Love, love, love! I'm actually happy to have gotten the soap after all...IMO, it smells kind of like Lush's Ginger Soap...which I miss terribly. The Bodyography blush was from a first-time subscriber code. 


how do you like the blush?  What color is it?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in love with it until the card said it was $30 full-sized.



 I still love it...just not enough to spend that, lol! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I don't think you'll find me spending $30 on a soap.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Love, love, love! I'm actually happy to have gotten the soap after all...IMO, it smells kind of like Lush's Ginger Soap...which I miss terribly. The Bodyography blush was from a first-time subscriber code. 
I hope you do love the soap.   I am not a bar soap girl, but when I recieved this in my box I was determined to use it!  For me it dried my skin out and clogged my drain (we have a wire mesh drain because I have hair down to my waist and if I clog the drain my landlord charges me to unclear it!).  The smell is good though!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

When they shipped the soap the first time I bought a few on amazon as a gift for my aunt (same size as above) I think they were a little over $3 each


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 11, 2013)

The perfume did not agree with me. After I left it on for a few minutes I really did not like the way it smelled on me. I'm pretty picky about perfume though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

This month was kind of a fail for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hated the exfoliating gel.  I decided to use it on my feet to exfoliate away rough skin.

I trade the lip gloss.

I hate the mascara but I'm using it.  I find it gloppy, clumpy and heavy.  It is long wearing though.

The perfume didn't "show up" on me at all, it was too faint.

I'm kinda meh about the face cream, still haven't tried it.  

I hope next month is better, but black eyeshadow....ugh


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The tubing is terrible. Lol but the effect is so awesome!
Tarte's packaging looks like a collaboration with Prince. I hum "When Doves Cry" when applying my mascara now.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Completely forgot to post what I got in my German GB for October:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------

